# Totally insignificant horsey pet hate



## Shadowdancing (22 January 2017)

What's your biggest (but also most insignificant) horsey petc hate? Basically the thing you wouldn't loose sleep over and no one else would even notice probably but still... niggle... like... mad...!

New reins for me. Stiff and uncomfortable. Chafe hands and miscommunicate with the horse. Get shot people! Not to me though....

More Welcome any scenario location etc....


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 January 2017)

Bling


----------



## teapot (22 January 2017)

Headcollars left tied up but handing down/sat on the floor in a heap.


----------



## showjumpingharry (23 January 2017)

Wrong diagonals and canter leads


----------



## mytwofriends (23 January 2017)

Haynets tied up with the knot at the end of the loop, not up against the haynet, making them a b**ger to untie, especially if it's a small holed net.


----------



## DabDab (23 January 2017)

Not sweeping the stable back before putting the wheelbarrow in to start mucking out. So bits of poo and wet miss/fall off the wheelbarrow and land on the clean shavings strewn across the front of the box.


----------



## DabDab (23 January 2017)

Duplicate


----------



## DabDab (23 January 2017)

mytwofriends said:



			Haynets tied up with the knot at the end of the loop, not up against the haynet, making them a b**ger to untie, especially if it's a small holed net.
		
Click to expand...

Oh god yes! This too for me


----------



## JennBags (23 January 2017)

teapot said:



			Headcollars left tied up but handing down/sat on the floor in a heap.
		
Click to expand...




mytwofriends said:



			Haynets tied up with the knot at the end of the loop, not up against the haynet, making them a b**ger to untie, especially if it's a small holed net.
		
Click to expand...

^^^both of these!

Also people who don't seem to know how to tie a quick release.  You don't put the rope through the twine first, you make the loop through the twine.  Otherwise it's not quick release.  Do they just not teach this any more?


----------



## Bayracer (23 January 2017)

Poo left in the yard where horse has been tied up...


----------



## DabDab (23 January 2017)

JennBags said:



			Also people who don't seem to know how to tie a quick release.  You don't put the rope through the twine first, you make the loop through the twine.  Otherwise it's not quick release.  Do they just not teach this any more?
		
Click to expand...

Actually I will argue with you there - it is a quick release, in the sense that this is how a quick release would have been tied in the traditional sense when tying to a post. It is the twine that complicates things, but tying to twine is a very British sensibility.

I also assume that it is a knot used for tying boats because I never showed my boat-dwelling dad but he always tied them with a quick release (but the wrong sort of quick release, I.e.no loop), because he said that he figured they were like a boat....


----------



## Cowpony (23 January 2017)

Not sweeping up after the farrier has been. And the knot thing with haynets.


----------



## horselady (23 January 2017)

not sweeping after picking out hooves!


----------



## Peter7917 (23 January 2017)

U don't like to see horses left in late on the weekends. Their owners literally don't lose sleep over it.


----------



## kathantoinette (23 January 2017)

Bling...and the task of putting new stirrup treads in my stirrups! (no amount of soaking seems to make the job any easier!!)


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (23 January 2017)

The knot in the haynet as mentioned.

Fastening the headcollar around the neck to bridle up while still tied up fully - even more irksome when the horse is left unattended like this.

Not sweeping up after farrier - however only if the horse has been shod. Mine is barefoot, parts of the yard are not smooth concrete so its because I don't want him standing on the needle like tail ends of the nails.

Not saying thank you when I've slowed down and passed you wide enough.


----------



## Lyle (23 January 2017)

Oh dear, I have quite a few, but I will stick to one. Dirty saddle pads, makes me want to puke when they are so grotty they could basically stand on their own!


----------



## pansymouse (23 January 2017)

The term happy hacker makes my blood boil - choosing not to complete doesn't automatically make a person a lesser rider. 

I would have RSI if I had to type up all my physical pet hate crimes...


----------



## Jenni_ (23 January 2017)

JennBags said:



			Also people who don't seem to know how to tie a quick release.  You don't put the rope through the twine first, you make the loop through the twine.  Otherwise it's not quick release.  Do they just not teach this any more?
		
Click to expand...

THIS. I have started a revolution with the kids at the yard - they WILL learn to do it properly!


----------



## alainax (23 January 2017)

Anything to do with horses heads and dressage.

 Any from yanking it in to "make an outline" whole the horse is plodding around to complaining about rolkhur when a horse is simply btv. 

"Desensitising" already non forward horses  to whips and aids. Not by accident, we all start somewhere, but as a diliberate training method. 

The amount of small coloured colts for sale for buttons. 

People who try to sell second hand things for the same price they bought it for. 

Price on asking. 

Oh dear, I'm on a roll... better stop before I sound totally miserable lol!


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 January 2017)

taking rugs off clipped horses to have them stand and freeze while owner faffs around.

badly tied haynets 

leaving horses tied on yard unattended 

not clipping leg straps back on the ring when rug is taken off (they hurt when they hit you in the face)


----------



## SEL (23 January 2017)

This week's pet hate: people who moan that their horse doesn't tie up / pick its feet up / stand nicely for the farrier / lead quietly and then DON'T BOTHER TO TEACH IT.


----------



## catkin (23 January 2017)

heavy clips on leadropes - surely it's not beyond the wit of mankind to invent a small, light strong one.

dirty grooming brushes

browbands that are not long enough


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (23 January 2017)

- stiff and unwieldy buckles on new tack

- horses that bang the stable door incessantly

- horses that won't let you or anyone else pick up their feet etc, are rude and bargey always coming into your personal space (and pet hate is the owners who let 'em!); along with this is horses who're always searching your pockets for food 

- people that over-horse themselves and then expect everyone else around to "rescue" them

- horses turned out in headcollars or left in stables with them on; dangerous dangerous dangerous! I saw a pony once who nearly throttled itself to death as it caught the ring of the headcollar on the stable door fastening, panicked, ran back and then fell inside the door

- people riding on the roads without any hi viz................. oh please DO NOT let me get ranting on this one!!


----------



## LeneHorse (23 January 2017)

people who leave their stable door open (when horse is in) with only one or those stupid plastic rope things across the doorway. Then the owner disappears for hours. My horse would be through, under or over one of these contraptions in minutes.

there are many others but I don't have all day......


----------



## hollyandivy123 (23 January 2017)

people who complain their horse bits/nips and then carry on giving tip bits by hand

bling and matchy matchy


----------



## milliepops (23 January 2017)

LeneHorse said:



			people who leave their stable door open (when horse is in) with only one or those stupid plastic rope things across the doorway. Then the owner disappears for hours. My horse would be through, under or over one of these contraptions in minutes.

there are many others but I don't have all day......
		
Click to expand...

This might be me... it's a rubber covered chain :wink3:  In fairness I do shut the door if I'm leaving for more than a couple of minutes, but my horses live down a corridor in a barn and it means I can push the door back out of the way when I'm walking about and popping in and out of the stable. 

Otherwise, for me... it's all about quick release knots and haynets tied wrongly  Having the knot at the end of the string instead of against the net makes me SAVAGE!  :lol:  And I tend to pull the knot free on a leadrope and walk off immediately, so if the rope has been threaded through the twine that stops me in my tracks  

Some of the peeves on this thread are not insignificant tho  - I think we would all get the heebie jeebies about horses who can hang themselves in their headcollars or people not wearing hi vis to hack on the roads...


----------



## MileAMinute (23 January 2017)

People who leave girths attached to saddles! Argh!

Oh, and the typical horsey idiot on FB. Too many examples to choose from but you'll all know what kind of person I mean!


----------



## MagicMelon (23 January 2017)

My only current annoyance is doing up a girth on my sons pony, his saddle is brand new and the straps are taking forever to soften (despite rubbing leather food in regularly) so its hell to get it done up.


----------



## emmad96 (23 January 2017)

Theres this trend where i graze of looping the tail of the 'quick' release knot through its self over and over again, defeating the purpose of a quick release knot...

People feeding three different kinds of (mag based) calmer because 'oh well one just doesnt work'


----------



## Lindylouanne (23 January 2017)

People helping themselves but never helping others. Picking up their own horses poo off the yard and then putting the full scoop down next to a horse that has also pood rather than picking it up and taking it to the muck heap. Never sweeping the yard because their horse only walks over it to the field. Taking advantage of people turning out so they don't have to get up in the mornings but never reciprocating.

All in all my pet hate is bone idle lazy people.


----------



## holeymoley (23 January 2017)

Might actually not be insignificant now that I think about it , but horse in the field that's left until late in the evening, every time anyone goes in to get their horse it chases , bites , kicks you name it so that getting yours out ends up rather dangerous . Owner comes up to get it , it barges through her and she ends up letting it canter off down the path to it stable . Really boils me. Thankfully we've learnt of you carry a long stick with you it'll back off if you flick it his way , otherwise my guy wouldn't be out at all. 

That and general lack of manners that a lot of horses seem to have now a days . 

Some insignificant ones now lol , I don't actually get bothered by much now , it all goes over my head unless it directly effects me but here's some -
Folk that only use rubber matting and not a flake of bedding in sight ,
Untidy tack rooms , if there's hooks for bridles and racks for saddles , that's all that should be there , not copious amounts of junk flung over saddle or hanging over bridle space. And sweaty numnahs that haven't been washed or changed in 12 months ... yeah . 
Messy feed rooms , how can people spill so much chaff?!


----------



## Damnation (23 January 2017)

mytwofriends said:



			Haynets tied up with the knot at the end of the loop, not up against the haynet, making them a b**ger to untie, especially if it's a small holed net.
		
Click to expand...




JennBags said:



			^^^both of these!

Also people who don't seem to know how to tie a quick release.  You don't put the rope through the twine first, you make the loop through the twine.  Otherwise it's not quick release.  Do they just not teach this any more?
		
Click to expand...




Bayracer said:



			Poo left in the yard where horse has been tied up...
		
Click to expand...




MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			- horses that bang the stable door incessantly
		
Click to expand...

Mine is one of those.. no matter what I do I can't get her to stop and it is one of my pet hates  

My pet hates are all of the above, including when a flash pulls the noseband down, not putting straps into their keepers (tack and headcollars), boots put on the wrong way (straps to the back isn't that hard, really?), tying up horses and leaving the rope far too long, not sweeping up when you muck out, people grabbing armfuls of hay and not sweeping up..

I could be here all day!


----------



## Archangel (23 January 2017)

V-shaped browbands.  They should be banned!

Feed tipped into bins carelessly leaving feed all over the floor. 
Carrying hay and leaving a trail of dropped hay behind them. 
Not turning clean feed bowls over in the feed room. 
Leaving feed bins open.


----------



## Lammy (23 January 2017)

LeneHorse said:



			people who leave their stable door open (when horse is in) with only one or those stupid plastic rope things across the doorway. Then the owner disappears for hours. My horse would be through, under or over one of these contraptions in minutes.

there are many others but I don't have all day......
		
Click to expand...

You'll hate me then! My girl will stay in the stable with the door wide open and nothing across it. I can go off and make feeds and she'll still be there when I get back or as it happened the other day - went to look at a horse trot up and ended up having to lunge the crazy thing, good old girl was still there waiting patiently for dinner to be served. 
The youngster on the other hand, he's attempting to escape even when the door is closed. 

I hate people just dumping head collars on the floor when leaving them outside the field - secure them to the gate or hang there somewhere neatly out of the horses reach!


----------



## cobgoblin (23 January 2017)

Pulled manes of about 4" long and all the same length....always looks like a curtain pelmet.


----------



## ljohnsonsj (23 January 2017)

Haynets not tied right I HATE. And I see I am not the only one haha!

Sheepskin half pads that have been washed and not dried properly, so the sheepskin is all ratty looking! I hate it haha


----------



## Goldenstar (23 January 2017)

Ok this could a long list but I'll pick a few .
Rugs hung over doors worth fronts showing it has to the back and all the ones in a row need to point the same way I like the stable doors open and pinned back when the horse are not in the stable .
Headcollars on the floor and left tied up.
Water buckets have to have the handles down and to the back not the front .
Water buckets must be filled to the very top .
Gates in empty fields left open MrGS is good at doing this .
Martingales  hung from throat lashes ....this drives me nuts that's probably my biggest pet hate .
Not putting things back were they come from .
Stuff 'living' in the horses stable like brushes and hoof picks I don't mind one pot of cream as reminder to do it when you catch the horse but lots of bits and pieces no .
And where do all the hoof picks go I can't work that one out .
Not rakeing under the haynet after a horse has had one in the school or one of the mini paddocks .
Having to buy a lilac or pink leadrope because I was desperate and it was all the shop had .
Right I am stopping now .


----------



## 007Equestrian (23 January 2017)

Long hair not in hairnets at shows/clinics! Not only is it a safety issue but there is nothing I hate more than a long blonde ponytail bouncing over every fence. I ride in a hairnet even at home because of the safety aspect but lacking the respect to put one on at a show is ridiculous in my opinion.

Also riders (especially top riders/head grooms etc) who 'assert their authority' by not riding in a helmet??! Brain damage doesn't show you're a better rider.


----------



## RunToEarth (23 January 2017)

Haynets, full stop. 

People who leave brushes, hoof picks, bands, thread etc etc etc on window ledges - WHY? 

Not picking feet out before they leave stables. 

Radio playing to itself

Dirty tack

Stable doors left open

Fillet strings caked in crap

People who insist on sticking brushes together - be it the on/off polish brushes (defeats the purpose entirely) or clean body brush again greasy dandy brush, again WHY?

I'm sure there is more, I'm irrational and glad I don't share a yard with anyone.


----------



## RunToEarth (23 January 2017)

One more - those really "helpful" people who are just casually walking past your lorry when you're trying to load a young/green/difficult horse who decide in their infinite wisdom that spontaneously hissing/clapping/jeering/whistling/slapping/poking-with-a-shovel is going to be well received.


----------



## MiniMilton (23 January 2017)

Horse pooing on the hay.
WHY DO THAT


----------



## KAZJAZ (23 January 2017)

oh there are so many...  here's a few...

- haynets/lead ropes not using quick release knot
- those who ride but don't think that warm up or cool down is important
- ***** left in the arena 
- those who think its acceptable to ride their ponies in from the fields bareback with no form of head protection!!!
- buckets of soaked beet left for long enough they have gone foosty/mouldy yuk!  
- slimy waterbuckets


----------



## holeymoley (23 January 2017)

Oh I have another one 

Water buckets that are that big that they can't pyshically be moved so only get topped up daily leaving grot and slime to fester . That seemed to be a common one at the last yard .


----------



## Jenni_ (23 January 2017)

Bridles parts not threaded into keepers

Flashes on upside down

Too much tack when its not needed

Overreach boots on in field when not needed (especially when the owner then goes off on holiday for two weeks in mud season without asking you to keep an eye on ponies legs!)

Parents doing jobs for children so all they have to do is ride (they will never learn not puling their weight)

Horses not getting a hot cloth after a clip


----------



## Sealine (23 January 2017)

Most of the above but I'd like to add my winter specific issues:
People who empty their horse's left over water by throwing it across the yard when it's going to freeze overnight resulting in a skating rink of a yard in the morning. 
People who leave it to someone else to break the ice in the field water tank every morning
People who don't pick up their horse's droppings leaving them for me to trip over in the dark
People who turn on every light they can find in the morning/evening and them go home without turning them off


----------



## Fools Motto (23 January 2017)

I think the majority that has been mentioned I could also repeat...
But, I'll add..
* Stable door bolts left 'outward' ... I always push them down. (not only helps stop horses trying to let themselves out, but helps prevent bridles, headcollars or whatever from getting caught on said bolt.)
* clipped 'pulled' tails.. (either pull it or leave it)
* Bridle paths (as in trimming of mane) that have practically taken half the mane away.
* Trace or blanket clipped horses who have been clipped up the side of the tail (apart from a cold bum, what does this do?)
* Wheel barrows that haven't been emptied
* Lorries and trailers that haven't been cleaned out


----------



## wish upon a star (23 January 2017)

Horses stressing for food, kicking the door and calling. Understandable but annoying and I don't have time to feed everyone.

Lights being left on, only going to cause the livery bill to have to increase! 

Poo left in schools, why would you want to spoil the surface.

Haylage bales being attacked so you have to pull rather than just easily take a layer off.


----------



## Rollin (23 January 2017)

teapot said:



			Headcollars left tied up but handing down/sat on the floor in a heap.
		
Click to expand...

ditto this.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (23 January 2017)

people calling people who don't buy their horse timewasters, starting their advert, due to time wasters ......no one cares

people starting horses too young, esp jumping them too young 

people going gooey on FB about kids jumping horses and ponies and they are clearly hanging on with the reins and jerking out said animals teeth 

people wanting "bomb proof" horses when they clearly want rocking horses !!


----------



## Dynamo (23 January 2017)

The headcollar thing
The haynet thing
The spilled water thing when it's freezing
The open gate thing

These make my blood boil.

Oh and the radio turned to a volume that is supposed to be not too loud but that actually just turns it into a fuzz of background white noise - either ON so that it can be heard or OFF please folks.


----------



## milliepops (23 January 2017)

Fools Motto said:



			* Trace or blanket clipped horses who have been clipped up the side of the tail (apart from a cold bum, what does this do?)
		
Click to expand...

think there's 2 things here - firstly we do a lot of clips in a way that makes them aesthetically pleasing rather than functional (that little half moon over the whorl on the flank?) and clipping a neat line up to the dock finishes off a clip quite nicely

But also - if a horse has a full tail they can get hot and sweaty there when in work. Both of mine get quite long hair between their legs and by the tail so clipping this off makes them easier to wash down and quicker to dry


----------



## SpottyMare (23 January 2017)

Hmmm...
Horses that are clipped despite only being ridden quietly for a couple of hours a week
Rubber mats with a sprinkling of shavings - they don't do away with the need for a bed
People filling up my wheelbarrow with yard muck (it's the closest) so I have to go and empty it before I muck out
Small haynets that are empty by 9pm..
Horses that are tacked up to the eyeballs but owner doesn't know what the tack does
People borrowing my stuff and either not returning it or returning it (anonymously) but broken or filthy
The comment 'oh you're so lucky that she's so well behaved'.  Yep - lucky that I have a brain that I employed to do some training with


----------



## windand rain (23 January 2017)

mytwofriends said:



			Haynets tied up with the knot at the end of the loop, not up against the haynet, making them a b**ger to untie, especially if it's a small holed net.
		
Click to expand...

this with knobs on


----------



## irishdraft (23 January 2017)

Saddle cloths or numnahs that are not pulled up into the gullet of the saddle 
People that put red ribbons on their horses tail then ride at the front of the hunting field & expect everyone to keep out there way


----------



## Pippity (23 January 2017)

Archangel said:



			V-shaped browbands.  They should be banned!
		
Click to expand...

I don't mine the V-shaped ones too much - it's the droopy U-shaped ones that bug me!


----------



## conkers (23 January 2017)

- People who tie their horse up at the main access point to the building, then get the face on when you ask them to move it so you can get another horse safely in / out. 
- People who won't groom / tack up their horse in a stable.  Not a problem when it is quiet but annoying when it is job time and they are in the way.
- People who tie their fully clipped horse up, take all its rugs off and then leave it for ten minutes in an ice cold wind whilst they disappear.
- People who, when you are putting the feeds together and feeding ten horses, take over the feed room half way through so you have five waiting for their teas. Please, just wait 2 minutes whilst I finish.


----------



## Sophire (23 January 2017)

Tying a haynet with the knot at the end!!!
Horses not given enough hay/ water to last them through the night.
Not taking the girth off the saddle fully, not tying the bridle up properly with reins/martingale threaded.


----------



## Asha (23 January 2017)

most of these don't apply, as its only me and my daughter so we have everything just how we want it.

So will have to think about things we see out and about.

My biggest insignificant horsey pet hate has to be synthetic tack. Its just yuk. Coloured bridles - pink / green etc Sends shivers down my spine.
Rude /inconsiderate people in the warm up


----------



## Janah (23 January 2017)

Dirty feed and water buckets.


----------



## DabDab (23 January 2017)

RunToEarth said:



			One more - those really "helpful" people who are just casually walking past your lorry when you're trying to load a young/green/difficult horse who decide in their infinite wisdom that spontaneously hissing/clapping/jeering/whistling/slapping/poking-with-a-shovel is going to be well received.
		
Click to expand...

Oh god, yes this. You're not helpful, you're not useful, so do me a favour and go stare at a horse poo if you're bored.


----------



## xgemmax (23 January 2017)

People tying straight to the tie ring
Tying haynet up with the knot at the end (Who does this??!!!)
People not giving horses enough hay 'because they're on a diet'
V shaped browbands
Not taking the numnah and girth off the saddle after riding
People thinking that boots support horses tendons, what is a fetlock boot going to support!?

Sure theres more but i'll stop


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 January 2017)

People who can't or don't know how to do up flashes or grackles properly and only have them on their horses because it is the in thing to be wearing! 

Also the fact that you have to search high and low to get a bridle that doesn't have a flash or grackle on it when you buy it!


----------



## indie1282 (23 January 2017)

Leaving headcollar on in stables - so dangerous.

Trying horses up outside in the cold with no rugs on and then faffing round for ages.

Putting boots on all round (Inc overreach boots) to go out for a 20 min plod because 'they look nice'

Not giving horses enough hay because they are on a diet but feeding them 2 buckets of hard feed a day. 

There's a lot more but I've finished my lunch break now.....


----------



## stencilface (23 January 2017)

I've not a clue what you mean about tying up a haynet at the end! Never seen it.

I'm also thinking now that despite tying up horses for 25 years, that I'm doing it wrong. 

No hi vis gets me, lunge lines trailing on the floor by the persons feet, buckets of dirty water left out from tail washing etc

A personal peeve is my dad 'borrowing' my buckets to wash off the veg from his plot and never returning them!!


----------



## laura_nash (23 January 2017)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			- horses turned out in headcollars or left in stables with them on; dangerous dangerous dangerous! I saw a pony once who nearly throttled itself to death as it caught the ring of the headcollar on the stable door fastening, panicked, ran back and then fell inside the door.
		
Click to expand...

I've got mine at home now so spared most of these, but this one really bugs me.  EVERYONE does this around here, I think most of the horses in this area wear a (nylon) headcollar permanently.  I haven't seen any incidents with them (and we are mostly stone walls so maybe less to catch on) but really!  They don't put them on the cows so why do all the broodmares have to wear one.  They're probably handled and moved less often.


----------



## meandmyconnie (23 January 2017)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			- stiff and unwieldy buckles on new tack

- horses that bang the stable door incessantly

- horses that won't let you or anyone else pick up their feet etc, are rude and bargey always coming into your personal space (and pet hate is the owners who let 'em!); along with this is horses who're always searching your pockets for food 

- people that over-horse themselves and then expect everyone else around to "rescue" them

- horses turned out in headcollars or left in stables with them on; dangerous dangerous dangerous! I saw a pony once who nearly throttled itself to death as it caught the ring of the headcollar on the stable door fastening, panicked, ran back and then fell inside the door

- people riding on the roads without any hi viz................. oh please DO NOT let me get ranting on this one!!
		
Click to expand...

Omg the third one! My dad does this and the arguments we have while his horse pushes my ponies door in my pony and me and then bites it. Very annoying


----------



## Casey76 (23 January 2017)

People who pick out their horses feet onto the yard and then don't sweep up.
People who don't clear up their horses poo if they poo on the yard
People who give their horses an armful of hay on the floor while they tack up  "so they will stand still" and then don't sweep up before they ride.
Girths being left attached to the billets
People who grump/shout/slap their horses for not standing still, but never teaching them to stand in the first place.
People who mollycoddle their horse for not standing still.
People who baby their horses well past being baby horses, instead of at some point expecting a horse to get on with things. 

I could go on (and on, and on...)


----------



## meandmyconnie (23 January 2017)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			- stiff and unwieldy buckles on new tack

- horses that bang the stable door incessantly

- horses that won't let you or anyone else pick up their feet etc, are rude and bargey always coming into your personal space (and pet hate is the owners who let 'em!); along with this is horses who're always searching your pockets for food 

- people that over-horse themselves and then expect everyone else around to "rescue" them

- horses turned out in headcollars or left in stables with them on; dangerous dangerous dangerous! I saw a pony once who nearly throttled itself to death as it caught the ring of the headcollar on the stable door fastening, panicked, ran back and then fell inside the door

- people riding on the roads without any hi viz................. oh please DO NOT let me get ranting on this one!!
		
Click to expand...




laura_nash said:



			I've got mine at home now so spared most of these, but this one really bugs me.  EVERYONE does this around here, I think most of the horses in this area wear a (nylon) headcollar permanently.  I haven't seen any incidents with them (and we are mostly stone walls so maybe less to catch on) but really!  They don't put them on the cows so why do all the broodmares have to wear one.  They're probably handled and moved less often.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, our horses wear one because they can be difficult to catch, especially in winter, but they're either old leather or quick-release -  but definitly not in stables (unless tied up or with somebody in their stable).


----------



## shadeofshyness (23 January 2017)

No hi-viz and people riding on roads in the dark. 

I was driving to the yard on Saturday at 4.45pm and it was nearly fully dark. Almost drove into a girl wearing a long black coat on a black horse, trotting down a hill in a wooded area. I felt so sorry for the horse put in such a dangerous position


----------



## milliepops (23 January 2017)

laura_nash said:



			I've got mine at home now so spared most of these, but this one really bugs me.  EVERYONE does this around here, I think most of the horses in this area wear a (nylon) headcollar permanently.  I haven't seen any incidents with them (and we are mostly stone walls so maybe less to catch on) but really!  They don't put them on the cows so why do all the broodmares have to wear one.  They're probably handled and moved less often.
		
Click to expand...

One of the other liveries at my yard always puts her horse out with a nylon headcollar on, it makes me wince :eek3:

I've left leather ones on in the past for tricky catchers - I buy cheapo ones that break easily if need be.


----------



## meandmyconnie (23 January 2017)

- People who overfeed their horses: ESPECIALLY in concentrates!

- Horses which aren't taught manners and then disrupt everyone else's lives.

- People who don't like to call the vet/farrier/physiotherapist/dentist/saddler when there horse needs it because 'I checked them, they're fine' when they don't know what they're talking about!

-People who take an unfit horse out competing and it can't manage so the owner/rider uses the whip or harsh aids.


----------



## Fiona (23 January 2017)

Can someone show me how to do a quick release knot without putting it through the twine first....

I've owned horses for nearly 30 years and I've never seen that...

I'd be very grateful.

We have horses at home, so I don't have others around to annoy me.  However from a PC perspective, it has to be the strong bits that loads of ponies are ridden in...

I do some of the things that annoy people on here though 

Fiona


----------



## WelshD (23 January 2017)

Might be controversial......

Dressage riders leaning back and humping the saddle


----------



## Annagain (23 January 2017)

You know the headcollars that have clips on the left hand cheek so you can just pull them over their ears rather than undoing and doing up the buckle every time? I hate it if those clips aren't flat. Some have the rounded dog lead style clips  so they either have the little slidey nobbly bit digging into their faces or the rounded catch that you loop the ring through. They both look so uncomfortable. I spent ages trying to find a nice headcollar with a flat clip and ended up having to pay twice the price for it. 

....I'm not sure I've explained myself very well here.


----------



## Annagain (23 January 2017)

WelshD said:



			Might be controversial......

Dressage riders leaning back and humping the saddle
		
Click to expand...

Yes! We have one particular instructor in this area and you can tell if she's taught a rider as they all sit leaning back almost at 45 degrees!


----------



## windand rain (23 January 2017)

to tie up with a proper quick release knot you fold the rope and push the loop through the string then tie in the normal way round both ends of the loop so when you pull the loose end it all slips open. I cannot use this knot as all mine know how to undo it
looked for a video on you tube but they all do it the other way by pushing the end through the string


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 January 2017)

windand rain said:



			to tie up with a proper quick release knot you fold the rope and push the loop through the string then tie in the normal way round both ends of the loop so when you pull the loose end it all slips open. I cannot use this knot as all mine know how to undo it
		
Click to expand...

I have never mastered how to do that! Mine always come undone in seconds so through the string it goes! 

I also hate ropes with knots at the end of them. They don't come out of the ruddy string when you are untying the horse! 

Rugs that have clips on the front! Yes it's easy to undo and do up and saves a whole 30seconds of your time but they are just dangerous! I've seen numerous horses clipped to fences! 

And if you insist on using them then at least put the clip into the horse and not on the outside! 

Same for clippy fill it strings! My lot like to itch their backsides on fences so all ofine are replaced with twine before the rug even gets near the horse!


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (23 January 2017)

The alarming number of people claiming their horse was a 'rescue' (pretty significant, actually).

The alarming number of people who insist on asking if they are too heavy for their 16'2hh Warmblood as they themselves are 5 foot 2 and 8 stone.

The alarming number of people who video their horses weaving/kicking stable doors/windsucking and post them on social media asking 'do all Standies do this or is it just mine? LOL', and then everyone jumping on the bandwagon posting photos and videos of their ill-mannered horses and praising each other for having such 'unique horses'.

So basically, people.


----------



## WelshD (23 January 2017)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			The alarming number of people who video their horses weaving/kicking stable doors/windsucking and post them on social media asking 'do all Standies do this or is it just mine? LOL', and then everyone jumping on the bandwagon posting photos and videos of their ill-mannered horses and praising each other for having such 'unique horses'.

So basically, people.
		
Click to expand...

A pet hate that comes from this sort of thing is the need to make everything breed specific when the breed has no relevance 'what lead rope would you recommend for a Hafflinger?' Sooner or later we will start to see feeds and all manner of things breed specific - Welsh section A conditioning cubes or Gypsy cob coarse mix anyone?


----------



## taraj (23 January 2017)

All of these, well apart from my horse having to wear a field safe head collar in the field otherwise I cant catch the sod! But also
Riders that don't say thank you when you slow down and pass them on the road, a smile or a nod would do!
People that think they can just empty their wheelbarrow at the bottom of the muckheap/on the ramp whilst everyone else struggles to the top or chucks it up.


----------



## taraj (23 January 2017)

All of these, well apart from my horse having to wear a field safe head collar in the field otherwise I cant catch the sod! But also
Riders that don't say thank you when you slow down and pass them on the road, a smile or a nod would do!
People that think they can just empty their wheelbarrow at the bottom of the muckheap/on the ramp whilst everyone else struggles to the top or chucks it up.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 January 2017)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			The alarming number of people claiming their horse was a 'rescue' (pretty significant, actually).
		
Click to expand...

Yes the ones who say they have rescued a horse from racing - look how skinny it is! 

Yup it's fit! It's muscled up and has a top line. 

Then they post pictures a few pictures a few months later claiming the horse looks really well. It might have got a bit of a gut on it but it's lost all of its top line and muscle. They then go on to ask about calmers and calming feeds as they can't ride one leg of the poor horse let alone one side of it! But it's bad behaviour is down to it being a racehorse ...


----------



## milliepops (23 January 2017)

EKW said:



			I have never mastered how to do that! Mine always come undone in seconds so through the string it goes! 

I also hate ropes with knots at the end of them. They don't come out of the ruddy string when you are untying the horse!
		
Click to expand...

^^ not an issue if you learn how to tie them without putting the rope through the string


:biggrin3::biggrin3::biggrin3::biggrin3::biggrin3::biggrin3::biggrin3:


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 January 2017)

milliepops said:



			^^ not an issue if you learn how to tie them without putting the rope through the string


:biggrin3::biggrin3::biggrin3::biggrin3::biggrin3::biggrin3::biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Let's just say it's a good job I'm not a sailor! Me and knots dont get on well in anyway, shape or form &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Goldenstar (23 January 2017)

EKW said:



			Yes the ones who say they have rescued a horse from racing - look how skinny it is! 

Yup it's fit! It's muscled up and has a top line. 

Then they post pictures a few pictures a few months later claiming the horse looks really well. It might have got a bit of a gut on it but it's lost all of its top line and muscle. They then go on to ask about calmers and calming feeds as they can't ride one leg of the poor horse let alone one side of it! But it's bad behaviour is down to it being a racehorse ...
		
Click to expand...

But loads of people just have never seen a fit horse carrying little fat so only have their own norm to compare with .
Leisure Horses and ponies are just so much fatter than they were when I was a child my ponies lived out and hunted and they were lean at Easter and gained some weight in summer and lost it the next winter .


----------



## ossy (23 January 2017)

Wet rugs not hung up plus Dry rugs hung on top of wet rugs. 
Girth straps on new saddles that are two stiff to do get the girth tight on. 
Overreach boots left on in stable. 
Getting to the end of your stable/exercise bandages and realising the Velcro is the wrong way round.


----------



## RunToEarth (23 January 2017)

xgemmax said:



			People tying straight to the tie ring
		
Click to expand...

Why? I will always tie to something solid, and teach ours to tie to a solid object when young - I have never had an issue. The rest of the world manages quite well with this concept, it just seems to be the UK who have an issue with it. 

If you're tying up, you shouldn't be far away anyway, so if something genuinely happens, you're on side to quick release - but if it's been taught to stand up when tied, the possibility of something going wrong should be lessened. 

The most ridiculous thing is, most yards seem to have twine to tie to, which hasn't been frayed, and yards are full of horses who aren't taught to tie up. People seem to tie their horses up on strong twine and then sod off into the tack room for a natter and a cup of coffee. 

Logically, if a horse isn't swung, and is positively reinforced that every time it pulls backwards it gets the result it is looking for, it isn't going to stand tied, is it? 

Rant over...


----------



## catkin (23 January 2017)

ossy said:



			Getting to the end of your stable/exercise bandages and realising the Velcro is the wrong way round.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha!
that is just the stuff of nightmares , particularly when you've got a pad on a wound just-so and the pony is starting to shuffle about with boredom


----------



## SaddleUpSin (23 January 2017)

Leaving numnahs under the saddle attached. Hate it, will do it if need of fast untack/tack up but I wont like it xD 
Everybody ever having a flash noseband and thus every bridle seeming to have one attached! Nope. 
People moving off when you're not ready yet. If you wanted to ride alone, ride alone, if not blummin wait for me!
Horses that won't stand (dammit Simbs!), rudeness.
Heavy/harsh handed riders, merrily butchering their horse's mouth into an "outline", poor beasties.
How damn complicated everything is now, when I was growing up dreaming of having a horse, that world I was looking at is nothing like it seems to be now!


----------



## Turitea (23 January 2017)

Ear bonnets, matchy matchy, over-rugging, horse owners who doubt the vet/farrier/YO/YM/riding instructor/fellow liveries (you get the drift) over the most minor issue possible at any given occasion...


----------



## catkin (23 January 2017)

RunToEarth said:



			Why? I will always tie to something solid, and teach ours to tie to a solid object when young - I have never had an issue. The rest of the world manages quite well with this concept, it just seems to be the UK who have an issue with it. 

If you're tying up, you shouldn't be far away anyway, so if something genuinely happens, you're on side to quick release - but if it's been taught to stand up when tied, the possibility of something going wrong should be lessened. 

The most ridiculous thing is, most yards seem to have twine to tie to, which hasn't been frayed, and yards are full of horses who aren't taught to tie up. People seem to tie their horses up on strong twine and then sod off into the tack room for a natter and a cup of coffee. 

Logically, if a horse isn't swung, and is positively reinforced that every time it pulls backwards it gets the result it is looking for, it isn't going to stand tied, is it? 

Rant over...
		
Click to expand...

So do I.
I always use leather headcollars though and never leave the horses unattended.

The other thing it's useful for if well taught is for thwarting the Undoing-knots Experts (I've had a few) - you have a few extra seconds to rescue the situation as they don't automatically leanback and pull.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 January 2017)

Turitea said:



			Ear bonnets, matchy matchy, over-rugging, horse owners who doubt the vet/farrier/YO/YM/riding instructor/fellow liveries (you get the drift) over the most minor issue possible at any given occasion...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah what's the fascination with ear bonnets?!? I know some horses need them same as any other piece of kit but surely not every horse in the country just because you bought the numnah, jods, hat silk and bandages to match. And why do they all now ride in bandages?!? If not done properly you can do far more harm than good?!?


----------



## teapot (23 January 2017)

pansymouse said:



			The term happy hacker makes my blood boil - choosing not to complete doesn't automatically make a person a lesser rider. 

I would have RSI if I had to type up all my physical pet hate crimes...
		
Click to expand...

That can go with another one I thought of - what is it with most of the equestrian word assuming all those who ride at riding schools are incompetent?


----------



## SaddleUpSin (23 January 2017)

teapot said:



			That can go with another one I thought of - what is it with most of the equestrian word assuming all those who ride at riding schools are incompetent?
		
Click to expand...

Oh and another one;
PEOPLE THINKING YOU'RE INCOMPETENT BECAUSE YOU DON'T OWN (even if the only reason why is circumstantial).

Time and time again, no matter your experience level, being treated like you haven't the foggiest about anything at all.


----------



## xgemmax (23 January 2017)

RunToEarth said:



			Why? I will always tie to something solid, and teach ours to tie to a solid object when young - I have never had an issue. The rest of the world manages quite well with this concept, it just seems to be the UK who have an issue with it. 

If you're tying up, you shouldn't be far away anyway, so if something genuinely happens, you're on side to quick release - but if it's been taught to stand up when tied, the possibility of something going wrong should be lessened. 

The most ridiculous thing is, most yards seem to have twine to tie to, which hasn't been frayed, and yards are full of horses who aren't taught to tie up. People seem to tie their horses up on strong twine and then sod off into the tack room for a natter and a cup of coffee. 

Logically, if a horse isn't swung, and is positively reinforced that every time it pulls backwards it gets the result it is looking for, it isn't going to stand tied, is it? 

Rant over...
		
Click to expand...

Because if a horse pulls back hard then it won't snap. I have heard horror stories of the horse pulling off a wooden panel or whatever because it was tied straight to the ring, then breaking its neck falling over panicking. A horse doesn't need to be ill-manored to pull back if something startles it! Rather be safe than sorry 

My horse would never pull back intentionally to break the string and get loose so see no issue in being safe in case on emergency.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (23 January 2017)

xgemmax said:



			Because if a horse pulls back hard then it won't snap. I have heard horror stories of the horse pulling off a wooden panel or whatever because it was tied straight to the ring, then breaking its neck falling over panicking. A horse doesn't need to be ill-manored to pull back if something startles it! Rather be safe than sorry 

My horse would never pull back intentionally to break the string and get loose so see no issue in being safe in case on emergency.
		
Click to expand...

But modern baler twine isn't consistent in breaking either unfortunately.

I tie to a metal ring, but using the loop through quick release. Its a bit too quick release, in that a horse pulls hard enough (as in walking off) it has been known to undo, but on the whole it holds enough for fidgeting, but so far *touch wood* it has undone in emergency.

Nugz knows how to undo quick release, so I've discovered if I wrap the rope once round the fence, it holds him put, but one flick over and it's released


----------



## onemorehorse (23 January 2017)

When sharing the school and there is always that one person on the other rein.  And then they leave the school without closing the gate.
Haynets with small holes and another vote for the knot at the end!
Wheelbarrows with punctures which are then filled up and left full for ages cos it's impossible to push
Shavings forks with missing prongs
Turnout rug leg straps
Shaving off feathers and whiskers


----------



## indie1282 (23 January 2017)

EKW said:



			I have never mastered how to do that! Mine always come undone in seconds so through the string it goes! 

I also hate ropes with knots at the end of them. They don't come out of the ruddy string when you are untying the horse! 

Rugs that have clips on the front! Yes it's easy to undo and do up and saves a whole 30seconds of your time but they are just dangerous! I've seen numerous horses clipped to fences! 

And if you insist on using them then at least put the clip into the horse and not on the outside! 

Same for clippy fill it strings! My lot like to itch their backsides on fences so all ofine are replaced with twine before the rug even gets near the horse!
		
Click to expand...

Ahh I forgot clips on the front of rugs! I always do them up so the clip is facing inwards so they don't get caught on things. 

One of mine will clip himself to his haynet if not turned the right way &#128513;


----------



## stencilface (23 January 2017)

Mine are taught to stand properly (aside from one which I'm working on!) as a result for their safety, despite the fact they're never left they get tied to some (old!) string. Last thing I want to do is go near a horse if it has somehow come a cropper tied to a ring and is flailing around. 

Even the mule stands tied (about the only thing he will do), spent time holding him on a lunge line through the ring whilst I did him. He soon learnt he couldn't go anywhere.


----------



## Leo Walker (23 January 2017)

stencilface said:



			I've not a clue what you mean about tying up a haynet at the end! Never seen it.
		
Click to expand...

Me either and I cant even visualise  it, but now I'm feeling paranoid that I'm doing it wrong somehow!


----------



## cobgoblin (23 January 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Me either and I cant even visualise  it, but now I'm feeling paranoid that I'm doing it wrong somehow!
		
Click to expand...

I 'think' it means having the knot at the end of the loop that you pull through.


----------



## SaddleUpSin (23 January 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			I 'think' it means having the knot at the end of the loop that you pull through.
		
Click to expand...

So tying the string to itself rather than tying through the haynet?


----------



## buddylove (23 January 2017)

People with millions of buckets/bins/shelves and every other conceivable bit of c**p piled up outside their stable, spilling onto the walkway so the rest of us can trip over it.  It makes the place look so untidy!
People who don't think it's their responsibility to sweep up any other part of the yard other than a small square in front of their stable (and some don't even do that).


----------



## cobgoblin (23 January 2017)

SaddleUpSin said:



			So tying the string to itself rather than tying through the haynet?
		
Click to expand...

No, I think it's when you hold the haynet by picking it up by the knot on the end of the string .... So when you've tied the quick release, the knot is right at the end and makes the quick release difficult to undo if it gets pulled tight.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (23 January 2017)

SaddleUpSin said:



			So tying the string to itself rather than tying through the haynet?
		
Click to expand...

If its what annoys me, its where the knot of string (from making it a continuous piece at the top of the net, before tying up), is at the point of where you would normally feed it through the net, to then pull up and tie off. If the knot is there, you either can't push through the net if small holed, or if someone can and you come to undo to take down it always seems to get itself wedged somehow making it an ass to undo 

Not sure if that's really helped...!


----------



## cobgoblin (23 January 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			No, I think it's when you hold the haynet by picking it up by the knot on the end of the string .... So when you've tied the quick release, the knot is right at the end and makes the quick release difficult to undo if it gets pulled tight.
		
Click to expand...

Just re-read that and it won't make sense to anyone who just does a quick release...I always pull the end back through the quick release loop because my horses will undo it in seconds. If this is tightened against the knot you'll lose a few fingernails trying to undo it.


----------



## TelH (23 January 2017)

Little ponies that wear every piece of tack known to human kind to aid their stopping while being ridden by even littler kids in spurs who have next to no control over their lower leg, and alternate between pony club kicking away to their hearts content and yanking the poor pony in the mouth.

People who think not wearing a hat equates to their superior riding ability when it just equates to their ignorance.

Out of control kids on livery yards/at shows/basically in any public place really. My horses are at home in a child free zone but I don't take my horses or dogs out in public and let them run wild so I don't get why some people think it's ok to do that with their kids. It is not cute when your 2yo wearing no hat/body protector and having something like sandals on their feet is unsupervised and skipping merrily round the backs of big horses, trying to pat them on their hocks or whatever is the highest part they can reach, it is dangerous!


----------



## alice1234 (23 January 2017)

The haynet thing definitely&#128514;
Also not really a 'pet hate' but my pony being put out with a thoroughbred who makes it a nightmare for me to get her in - as I lead her back down the field the thoroughbred bolts after us and almost knocks me over every time, then makes my pony excited so I end up being dragged to the gate while being almost trampled to death&#128512; too polite to say anything to YO though


----------



## windand rain (23 January 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			I 'think' it means having the knot at the end of the loop that you pull through.
		
Click to expand...

No most haynets have a knot at the end of the draw string to make it a continous loop round the top once filled that knot should be pulled round so it lies agains the net giving a smooth run of drawstring to tie up with. If the knot is not against the net it is difficult to get through the base of the net to hang it up and if you use a quick release knot to tie it up the knot gets caught in the net or ring once it is empty and you want to take it down


----------



## pennandh (23 January 2017)

Running martingales. Can't stand 'em. I mean, I get why some people use them, but I don't like riding in them - they make the contact feel all weird and laggy. Slightly better if used old-school with two reins and a plain snaffle (one rein goes through the martingale; the other straight to the hand), but still not fab. If I ever have a horse that needs a martingale, it can have a standing one (adjusted properly: over-tight martingales of any variety are another pet hate of mine).

Also, gag bits with only one rein. It is designed to have two; use two. See also: pelham roundings.

'Gag snaffles' in general (bubble bits; dutch gags; whatever you want to call them) are a bit of a blunt instrument to my mind. I have yet to meet a horse that doesn't go better in something else (usually a set-up that involves two reins, admittedly, and I get that not everyone feels comfortable with that, but surely they could find either an instructor or a more suitable horse).

People spelling grakle with a c ('grackle'). The noseband is named after the racehorse, and it's really not difficult to spell it right.


----------



## Sparemare (23 January 2017)

Out of control kids on livery yards/at shows/basically in any public place really. My horses are at home in a child free zone but I don't take my horses or dogs out in public and let them run wild so I don't get why some people think it's ok to do that with their kids. It is not cute when your 2yo wearing no hat/body protector and having something like sandals on their feet is unsupervised and skipping merrily round the backs of big horses, trying to pat them on their hocks or whatever is the highest part they can reach, it is dangerous![/QUOTE]


God, yes.  I visited a yard in the summer where a farrier was seeing to a nervous young horse.  The owner's two young children were having a water fight round and around the horse.


----------



## scats (23 January 2017)

Girths left attached to saddles and saddles not put properly on racks.  When they are hanging off it drives me mad.

Parents doing all the work and then moaning that their kids are lazy.

Poo left in the school.

People riding lame horses when they know dam well they are lame!

Horses who nap constantly and riders/owners 
who accept it as something the horse does. Sort it out. 

Kids running or playing ball by horses.

Horses who drag people around

I could go on and on, but I'll stop there!


----------



## D66 (23 January 2017)

People who talk all the time when you are hacking with them. And people who buy more rugs than they could possibly use and then brag about it.


----------



## crabbymare (23 January 2017)

I just hate people with no common sense children that are not on leads and bad mannered horses  other than that most things have already been mentioned other than manes that are cut with scissors in a straight line or that are so short that they cannot lay over.


----------



## Clannad48 (23 January 2017)

Sorry OP - but terms like 'horsey' and 'ponio'


----------



## tda (23 January 2017)

mytwofriends said:



			Haynets tied up with the knot at the end of the loop, not up against the haynet, making them a b**ger to untie, especially if it's a small holed net.
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha, thought that was just me that noticed that!!!!


----------



## C1airey (23 January 2017)

Every time I pick out his feet just after he's been shod, I skin the knuckle on my right index finger. It takes 4 weeks to heal.  He is shod every 5 weeks.


----------



## Equi (23 January 2017)

YO throwing my leather head collar on the floor in front of my stable rather than hanging it on the hook which is RIGHT above the place they drop it. Also people leaving poles in the outside track cause they can't be bothered to lift them. Also people making poles/jumps right in the way of the letters C/A


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (23 January 2017)

-rude horses and owners that don't try to teach them some manners. Even worse if they reward said bad behaviour eg give it some food so it shuts up. No! New Yo is good as she also doesn't "do" door kickers but old yo made you give a handful of feed to ones that door kicked but were being worked so they shut up. Also included are horses that try and flatten you. 

-people who use spare stables but don't pick up the poo so you have to do it so you don't get the blame.

-fortunately no longer happens but people who helped themselves to your feeds and supplements

-riders in no hi vis and ones who don't say thank you or are too busy on their phone to notice you (usually all 3 link together) 

-not exactly a pet hate but annoying- when you have too much mucking out to fit in one Barrow but only about 2 fork loads to put in the second one having returned from the muck heap.


----------



## cally23 (23 January 2017)

People who bring their horse in at the same time as you, then talk to you while you, feed, groom, muck out, fill up hay nets, water buckets etc etc and then when all your jobs are finished and you are ready to turn yours out, they remember that they also have a horse and turn it out.

People who cannot park their car parallel to others and park in the middle of the yard.

Bone lazy people who watch others struggle and not help.

People who leave the yard without saying good bye and leave you to put out their horse with yours


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (23 January 2017)

EKW said:



			Yeah what's the fascination with ear bonnets?!? I know some horses need them same as any other piece of kit but surely not every horse in the country just because you bought the numnah, jods, hat silk and bandages to match. And why do they all now ride in bandages?!? If not done properly you can do far more harm than good?!?
		
Click to expand...

Ooh good thought I was the only ear bonnets hater! I don't even think they look good? Also seems to be a huge trend in eventing lately yet watching badminton etc in the 90's you didn't see a single one wonder why it's become so common?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (23 January 2017)

Ooh thought of another.  The fact horse stuff costs so much!

Whiskers being shaved

Haynets that take 2 sections of hay but not 3 even though they are the same size as others you have so the hay goes everywhere when trying to put it in the Haynet. 

Rubber mats with no bedding


----------



## rachk89 (23 January 2017)

JennBags said:



			Also people who don't seem to know how to tie a quick release.  You don't put the rope through the twine first, you make the loop through the twine.  Otherwise it's not quick release.  Do they just not teach this any more?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I was beginning to think I was nuts. No one at my current yard does it this way they all think I tie the horse up wrong. 

I do also hate the haynet thing that others have mentioned. My parents are good at doing that and I then have to adjust it cursing them the whole time haha.

People leaving jumps in the arena. Its a tad annoying through summer as there is rarely a weekend they aren't up and you can't practice a dressage test as they are in the way. I won't put them away either I didn't put them up. I move things out if used.

I guess two annoying things with my horse in particular are the fact that I have to have an extensive wardrobe of rugs for him out of fear I will run out as he trashes them. I ain't made of money and you ain't providing any horse! 

Also he used to have an annoying thing of if I went away for a few seconds to get something I would sometimes come back to find him loose and wandering around looking for me. Thankfully he seems to have finally realised he is meant to stay where I put him.

Oh yeah sorry to those who hate them but I have a v shaped browband.


----------



## Broc (23 January 2017)

People with no common sense, people who laugh at hairy cobs, no hi viz.


----------



## lewis2015 (23 January 2017)

mytwofriends said:



			Haynets tied up with the knot at the end of the loop, not up against the haynet, making them a b**ger to untie, especially if it's a small holed net.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this! My sharer does this - love her, but it does my HEAD IN!!! Haha.


----------



## only_me (23 January 2017)

LeneHorse said:



			people who leave their stable door open (when horse is in) with only one or those stupid plastic rope things across the doorway. Then the owner disappears for hours. My horse would be through, under or over one of these contraptions in minutes.

there are many others but I don't have all day......
		
Click to expand...

Mine was on box rest for 2/3 months With only a simple chain across the front of his stable  

Some horses respect a chain, some don't. The challenge is finding out what horse you have


----------



## lewis2015 (23 January 2017)

alainax said:



			People who try to sell second hand things for the same price they bought it for. 

Price on asking. 

Oh dear, I'm on a roll... better stop before I sound totally miserable lol!
		
Click to expand...

Oh God - both of these too! So irritating.


----------



## chaps89 (23 January 2017)

People who just want things for free. Or cheap. 
People who don't leave the kettle filled up at night with this kind of weather and that kettle of water is all you'd have had in the morning as the taps frozen.
Jumps left up in the school.
But the big one for me: Not cleaning feed bowls. A rinse off with the hose doesn't cut it for me. Mine are rinsed after each feed and scrubbed inside daily then given a full scrub inside and out each weekend. Not sure what it is but seeing bits of food dried on or mud caked on the outside of buckets makes me wince!


----------



## ponies4ever (23 January 2017)

the fact that everything has to have bling on it as mentioned before. Also over clipping horses that don't need it and then replacing with too many rugs


----------



## Vodkagirly (23 January 2017)

People who use wheel barrow to transport hay/straw littering over half the yard. 
I haven't sat on my horse but I have bought lots of useless stuff so it must be ready for dressage.


----------



## Notimetoride (23 January 2017)

Gates left open !   Drives me bananas.   Obviously it stops runaways, but left open they are dangerous and in the wind they bang and cause damage.   Grrr


----------



## Cowpony (23 January 2017)

Just thought of another one - people washing the inside of feed bowls but not the outside, then stacking them all up inside each other so the bottoms dirty the bowl below.  And people filling up water buckets without giving them a quick scrub to get rid of that line of dirt/slime you always get.  Mind you, I don't know why I bother because my mare will drink very little in her stable and then go out and drink from the nearest muddy puddle....


----------



## Bojingles (23 January 2017)

ménage instead of manège
confirmation instead of conformation
phased instead of fazed
no timewasters
sawing on mouths (although that's not actually insignificant)
idiots standing on horses' backs


----------



## Enfys (23 January 2017)

Totally stupid but teeth grinding peeve :

 Baler cord/twine/string -whatever it is called - not cut off at the knot and not tied in a knot and put in a bag, also cord just pulled off and left in a loop. 


Told you it was a silly thing


----------



## Enfys (23 January 2017)

ljohnsonsj said:



			Sheepskin half pads that have been washed and not dried properly, so the sheepskin is all ratty looking! I hate it haha
		
Click to expand...

I used to brush mine with a hairbrush when it had dried so that it was all nice and fluffy again


----------



## Enfys (23 January 2017)

Fiona said:



			Can someone show me how to do a quick release knot without putting it through the twine first....

I've owned horses for nearly 30 years and I've never seen that...

I'd be very grateful.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean this one, you don't actually thread the rope through the twine, or whatever. Highwaymans knot.

http://www.animatedknots.com/highwaymans/index.php#ScrollPoint


----------



## Notimetoride (23 January 2017)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Ooh good thought I was the only ear bonnets hater! I don't even think they look good? Also seems to be a huge trend in eventing lately yet watching badminton etc in the 90's you didn't see a single one wonder why it's become so common?
		
Click to expand...

They are just daft !   Not sure exactly what their purpose is but I imagine it has something to do with flies in summer.  However I see people using them year round and indoors too.  They look silly.    
And as for bandages - why had the horse world gone totally bonkers for fancy bandages ????  If money is burning a hole in their pockets, either send it my way or invest it in training.  Sometimes bandages can do more harm than good.  It must take some people longer to get their horse ready than to actually ride.  The mind boggles


----------



## Enfys (23 January 2017)

Turitea said:



			Ear bonnets, matchy matchy, ...
		
Click to expand...

I call them Fly bonnets and for three seasons of the year my horse wears one every time she is out. 
Actually I hate the look of them, even with the lightest cotton ones she sweats through them, but she HATES bugs. Mosquitos, midgies, deer fly anything buzzing around her ears and she goes nuts, for me, fly bonnets are the lesser of two evils. 

Matchy, matchy haha, there is a reason I buy everything in black and white, nothing clashes and I don't have to worry about matching, not that I do. 

I. Don't. Care


----------



## millikins (23 January 2017)

We had a sharer once who would fill a haynet, then tie a knot in the string, then hang it up... try getting that undone when it's been pulled tight, and repeatedly doing it even when showed correctly. She also always split a new bale for the haynet, despite one already in use. (She didn't last long)
And people who allow their horses to stop to poo when hacking, no, we are working. I have irrational bouts of rage when walking the dog and seeing solitary piles of poo on the track..maybe I need to get out more


----------



## dozzie (23 January 2017)

I don't think I have a pet hate tbh but I like all bottom doors shut when I leave the yard, even when boxes are empty. I don't like open doors! I used to shut all the top doors too until someone pointed it out to me as being a bit unusual! I can now leave doors open but prefer them shut!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 January 2017)

People who worry too much about the way others do things with their own horses.


----------



## dozzie (23 January 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			People who worry too much about the way others do things with their own horses.
		
Click to expand...

LOL! Where is the like button?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (24 January 2017)

Tack that doesn't match...as in brown bridle and black saddle etc, it really breaks my brain ..!! This is my own current trauma 

People who stick their kids up on horses "just for a pic" etc with no bloody hat on!!!

People who don't wear hi-viz or say thank you when out hacking.

People who smoke while they ride or are on the phone (esp on a road!!).

People who want to buy second hand hats for their kids...wtf?!

People.


----------



## EmmaB (24 January 2017)

People who fill the huge barrow full of crap and leave it at the muck heap to magically empty itself. Or they tip it right at the front and don't bother to chuck it on the heap! 

Yeah,  the knot at the end of the haynet thing drives me mad too!

People who can't be arsed to sponge the sweat off their horse after riding.


----------



## miss_c (24 January 2017)

So many of those already said (and I'm possibly guilty of a few!).

Most definitely the haynet thing
Paddock gates left open and swinging
Clipping 'pulled' tails
One of my horses being very adept at finding the muddiest spot in the field to roll in...
Lights left on/turned on unnecessarily 
Taps left running/dripping
Water spilt on the yard when it's going to freeze (and leg washing in the same conditions)
Not picking up poo on paths to fields etc. 

Blimey I'm a grouchy old witch!  There's probably a load I am missing off as well.... Having said all of that I'm on a fab yard with an amazing bunch of people!


----------



## Casey76 (24 January 2017)

chaps89 said:



			People who don't leave the kettle filled up at night with this kind of weather and that kettle of water is all you'd have had in the morning as the taps frozen.
		
Click to expand...

Quite the opposite here: kettles must be emptied overnight (to prevent the water freezing in them)


----------



## milliepops (24 January 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			People who worry too much about the way others do things with their own horses.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, fair point - I am only bothered by the haynet thing when I have to undo them, so usually when someone hangs a net for me   I always leave mine ready filled with the knot against the net, so they've gone to extra effort to find the knot to hang it like that :lol:


----------



## SaddleUpSin (24 January 2017)

People who think they know everything and ignore sound advice in favour of their own ego.


----------



## LeannePip (24 January 2017)

- At a venue I compete at fairly regularly, they have advertising banners in the indoor school, the one closest to the viewing gallery, is for insurance or something and the main image (huge) is a girl on a horse and the horses neck head and chest is in shot.  The horse in the picture is so badly plaited it makes me cringe everytime is see it!

- I always put my head collar on/ off like a bridle with the throat lash undone (do up once its on) so its always left with the throat lash undone.  There is one person who works on the yard and i'm yet to work out who, but they undo the buckle to put it on off and its really difficult to put back again, hence not undoing it normally!

-Haynet strings tied with the knot at the end, not next to the haynet.

-V shaped browbands, <3 the curved ones though!


----------



## scats (24 January 2017)

Just remembered, my friend calls the manège the 'paddock' and it drives me absolutely mad.


----------



## holeymoley (24 January 2017)

Another one- people who don't open a large haylage properly .  Slice it it all angles like a pizza then wonder why half the strings caught up in their haylage !


----------



## Auslander (24 January 2017)

Current, and entirely related to my place. 
People in the commercial units washing motorbikes slightly uphill of my pens, in the same spot, which inevitably leads to soapy water running into one of the pens and freezing. Polite requests haven't worked, and I can't say anything, as the landowner is firmly on the side of his commercial clients, and I risk losing the pens if I make a fuss. 
Another commercial client driving far too fast up the drive, and being vile if I ask him to slow down. And shouting swearing, revving engines whenever he's there. 
It was so lovely and peaceful here before they opened the commercial units...


----------



## Bojingles (24 January 2017)

Just a thought for all of you who get vexed by haynets and knots: why don't you just use double-ended clips?


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (24 January 2017)

Bojingles said:



			Just a thought for all of you who get vexed by haynets and knots: why don't you just use double-ended clips? 

Click to expand...

Because I have a specific way of tying them to limit chances of large loops 

Although to be fair, Nugz has his hung from the ceiling on the rare occaisions he's in and that's clipped, once knotted.


----------



## Anna305 (12 February 2018)

people putting down a horses general bad behaviour as being 'quirky' instead of correcting


----------



## buzyizzy (12 February 2018)

I haven't read all of them, but I'm amazed we are so patient with our horses, given how cross we all are  

My two are horses that bang the door all the time (ours did this until I found a way to stop him, took a week to teach him and he's never done it since)

The leg straps on a turnout rug left dangling when the rug is taken off, then the following day I fling it on and nearly lose all my front teeth  

Thankfully, I've converted most of mine to fillet strings. A lot easier.


----------



## tda (12 February 2018)

mytwofriends said:



			Haynets tied up with the knot at the end of the loop, not up against the haynet, making them a b**ger to untie, especially if it's a small holed net.
		
Click to expand...

This !!!


----------



## NinjaPony (12 February 2018)

Dirty numnahs
Numnahs that are clearly pulling down across the withers-not hard nowadays to find a shaped one!
Rugs that always seem to twist
People riding in doubles for elementary tests that clearly have absolutely no idea how to use one
Horses being plaited with about a gazillion tiny messy plaits-I am yet to find a horse that looks better with lots and lots of little plaits
Rubber band plaits where you can clearly see the band and the plait is sticking up at a weird angle
(you can tell I used to show)
People trying to look smaller on their ponies by having short stirrups and sitting on the back of the saddle- so much worse than just having longer stirrups and sitting in the correct place!!
Synthetic tack-hate the feel of it
Thick rubber reins-hate them, kill the feel, always use half lined instead
There are probably more...


----------



## Rowreach (12 February 2018)

JennBags said:



			^^^both of these!

Also people who don't seem to know how to tie a quick release.  You don't put the rope through the twine first, you make the loop through the twine.  Otherwise it's not quick release.  Do they just not teach this any more?
		
Click to expand...

I do loop through the loop knots and people think I'm mad, but it's the only way to do a proper quick release!!


----------



## Annagain (12 February 2018)

Rowreach said:



			I do loop through the loop knots and people think I'm mad, but it's the only way to do a proper quick release!!
		
Click to expand...

One of mine unties them so a proper quick release is a bit of a problem as he's off in about 3 seconds flat. At least threading it through first gives me a bit more time to get to him when he's freed himself! He also has a panic snap lead rope just in case there's a real problem. I do tie the other one up with a proper quick release though as he can be trusted to behave himself.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (12 February 2018)

bad plaiting, I'm OCD with my plaits and I'm no professional groom, but they have to be neat and tidy! I shudder when I see fat pads of hair just scrunched in a band.

Sticky molasses coated chaff

Orange - brown dirty bedding mixed back in to the dry bed.

Rugs put on dirty horses without them being brushed off first

Many more things but I'll just annoy myself too much if I continue


----------



## HashRouge (12 February 2018)

The lady in the stable next to me will happily leave her fully clipped horse standing on the yard with no rug in freezing cold, icy winds while she has a chat. Drives me up the wall!


----------



## Farma (12 February 2018)

Intolerant people that moan and bitch about trivial crap annoy me, there's always a group of them around aswell, they live for it. I like to think I am fairly accepting of the different people on yards and their ways of doing things, however different it may be to how I would.


----------



## Fools Motto (12 February 2018)

Getting hay thorns in your hand/fingers!! Drives me mad.. and it's painful!!


----------



## claracanter (12 February 2018)

Silly thing but when grown ups refer to their horse as a 'pony' and going on 'pony ride' to make it sound cute and them younger!


----------



## Hoof_Prints (12 February 2018)

Ah I almost forgot.. and this applies to any post "made on a pet's behalf".. cutsie dumb writing and *shudders* "HOOMAN* what the *******.


----------



## Cortez (12 February 2018)

Bojingles said:



			Just a thought for all of you who get vexed by haynets and knots: why don't you just use double-ended clips? 

Click to expand...

....because bayonet clips are potentially quite dangerous and can end up with horses ripping themselves open. My friend uses clips and it makes me a bit woozy as I have seen the results of a horse getting it's lip ripped half off by one.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 February 2018)

claracanter said:



			Silly thing but when grown ups refer to their horse as a 'pony' and going on 'pony ride' to make it sound cute and them younger!
		
Click to expand...

I call one of my horses at work Pony because he is only 15.2hh and a pocket rocket! He is very much more of a pony attitude than a horse attitude! I don't call him A pony he is just Pony! He's actually called Maraweh lol!


----------



## Rowreach (12 February 2018)

EKW said:



			I call one of my horses at work Pony because he is only 15.2hh and a pocket rocket! He is very much more of a pony attitude than a horse attitude! I don't call him A pony he is just Pony! He's actually called Maraweh lol!
		
Click to expand...

I've only got a pony so I'm allowed to call him my pony 

I can't abide the "my boy", "my girl" thing which so many people on here say (sorreeee  )


----------



## dorsetladette (12 February 2018)

SaddleUpSin said:



			People who think they know everything and ignore sound advice in favour of their own ego.
		
Click to expand...

People who berate other people's way of doing things because it's not their way.


----------



## ester (12 February 2018)

I'm here just to see who woke the thread up, good to know we are all still in good whinge levels a year later


----------



## dorsetladette (12 February 2018)

WelshD said:



			A pet hate that comes from this sort of thing is the need to make everything breed specific when the breed has no relevance 'what lead rope would you recommend for a Hafflinger?' Sooner or later we will start to see feeds and all manner of things breed specific - Welsh section A conditioning cubes or Gypsy cob coarse mix anyone?
		
Click to expand...

You might be on to something there. &#128512;


----------



## Rowreach (12 February 2018)

ester said:



			I'm here just to see who woke the thread up, good to know we are all still in good whinge levels a year later  

Click to expand...

Yup, and to see who is going to come along and pretend that they never have a whinge about anything or anyone


----------



## ester (12 February 2018)

I was just surprised I never posted the first time round


----------



## Frumpoon (12 February 2018)

Very young horses for loan and very old horses for sale


----------



## SpringArising (12 February 2018)

WelshD said:



			A pet hate that comes from this sort of thing is the need to make everything breed specific when the breed has no relevance 'what lead rope would you recommend for a Hafflinger?'
		
Click to expand...

Ahhhh, this for me as well.


----------



## Rowreach (12 February 2018)

ester said:



			I was just surprised I never posted the first time round  

Click to expand...

Yes I'm not sure where I was that day either


----------



## only_me (12 February 2018)

Rowreach said:



			I do loop through the loop knots and people think I'm mad, but it's the only way to do a proper quick release!!
		
Click to expand...

If Billy had a quick release he&#8217;d have himself untied in a matter of seconds, but would still stand as if tied up & be feeling very pleased with himself. You&#8217;d think a horse couldn&#8217;t look smug but Billy proves to differ 

Tbh I think Billy just likes the challenge of doing the impossible. Basically unties himself just for fun as he never moves from his spot.

I found him lying down in the bed for alpacas. It&#8217;s straw, and I wouldn&#8217;t mind, but it&#8217;s literally 8ft deep and 4ft wide so for 17h ISH normally it&#8217;s turn around in one, not a single bed for lounging!!

I had a chain up once, to stop him going in, but I soon found out he can squeeze under the chain. Now he just has free rein, too much effort to stop the horse who won&#8217;t be stopped!


----------



## meleeka (12 February 2018)

Ive just read this whole thread and realised Im probably a livery from hell, so its just as well Im not on a yard. In my defence if I was Id certainly be more tidy and considerate, but Im guilty of:

Leaving headcollars on the floor
Leaving hoofpicks etc on a ledge in the stable. 
Having a blingy browband
Never taking the girth of the saddle
Not always sweeping up, especially after the Farrier (although mine are barefoot so no chance of discarded nails).
Leaving pony with a leadrein across the door.
Leaving stable doors open when not in use.
Not unwrapping a bale correctly so I end up having to pull handfuls out. 

My pet hate is the haynet thing. Theres nothing worse than a quick release knot that doesnt undo.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (13 February 2018)

There's only one mention of one of mine:

baler twine not cut at the knot!


----------



## yhanni (13 February 2018)

Love that knot thing - have saved it to my favourites!! I love knots although I am totally crap at them and have to practice a gazillion times before I can get it to stick in my head. 

I hate horses being overrugged and then the owner saying "Oh, I think I overrugged last night, she's/he's a bit sweaty" FFS! And horses being turned out in tendon boots to stop 600kg horse from 'straining a tendon'!!


----------



## little_critter (13 February 2018)

People who cant be bothered to figure out which light switch does what (there are only 2) and just turn them all on. Who do you think ultimately pays the electric bill? Us liveries. 

And the person who doesnt see why she needs to shut the yard gate. &#128545;


----------



## Sussexbythesea (13 February 2018)

I think I must be the Yard nightmare  I do loads of the things that are peoples pet hates on here. I used to be pretty strict about doing everything the PC way but then I realised that unless it was a welfare or a safety issue then most it was a waste of precious time. 

I use a chain across my horses door (not left for hours alone though). 
I leave stable door open in summer especially to dry and air the stable.
I clean tack infrequently but numnahs and girth covers are regularly washed, Ive never had anything break in 40 odd years of riding.
I dont undo both sides of girth - why bother when youre going to have to do it up again when you next ride? 
I leave some items such as hoof-pick, fly-spray, sudocreme, foot spray, gloves on the window ledge so can grab them easily at turnout and bring in. 
I dont wind my lead-rope up when I hang my head collar up - why bother when youve just got to unwind it again to use it? 
I use a haynet.
Ive apparently never mastered the quick release knot :O
Sometimes I dont pick my horses feet out when turning out in a hurry.
Sometimes I leave his turn-out on over night. 
Sometimes I ride without brushing all the mud off.
I cut my baler twine randomly 
I wear matchy matchy and in summer my horse wears a matching fly bonnet. 
I have a couple of blingy browbands.
I leave my head collar on the floor outside my stable where I tacked up to ride.
And much much more.....

How on Earth have I survived this long  

My pet hate is the Yard hags stirring their cauldron.


----------



## tallyho! (13 February 2018)

Dirty bits..... i.e. bits not rinsed and cleaned after a ride


----------



## Reacher (13 February 2018)

JennBags said:



			^^^both of these!

Also people who don't seem to know how to tie a quick release.  You don't put the rope through the twine first, you make the loop through the twine.  Otherwise it's not quick release.  Do they just not teach this any more?
		
Click to expand...

It sounds like you are saying the way I was taught to tie up a horse 35 years ago is wrong! The way I was taught is as illustrated in this link. I agree if you pull the rope to release you end up with rope through the string loop - but dont get how are are saying it should be tied?

https://www.horsejournals.com/horse-care/illness-injury/prevention/how-tie-quick-release-knot


----------



## only_me (13 February 2018)

I didn&#8217;t realise that having a chain across a stable doorway was a pet peeve of some, Billy&#8217;s left overnight with just the chain across the door all the time, I haven&#8217;t closed the door on him in a long, long time  
When he was on box rest in a larger shed there was just a chain across as well!


----------



## little_critter (13 February 2018)

Reacher said:



			It sounds like you are saying the way I was taught to tie up a horse 35 years ago is wrong! The way I was taught is as illustrated in this link. I agree if you pull the rope to release you end up with rope through the string loop - but don&#8217;t get how are are saying it should be tied?

https://www.horsejournals.com/horse-care/illness-injury/prevention/how-tie-quick-release-knot

Click to expand...

Both methods are valid. I'm struggling to explain how you do it without threading through the string, I just kind of do it.
Instead of threading the loose end through the string, you put a loop through the string (left to right), put one twist in it (twist once away from you) then put your finger and thumb through the loop, and grab the bit of lead rope nearest the loose (non-horse) end. Pull that loop through the first loop and pull tight.
Then when you undo the knot by pulling the loose end, instead of needing to unthread the leadrope from the string, the whole knot falls away.


----------



## Shavings (13 February 2018)

People who just expect!

one springs to mind and just often expects me or another livery to do her just because we are doing our own and she "cant be bothered" but there is never a thanks.. i stopped doing it now and semi look at the floor when i was past the horse as i do feel sorry for him but i am not doing his bed because his owner is just bone idle!

not running stirrups up on your saddle when done!

people who say nasty things when they dont even know whats going on

example for this one was when Levi was in rehab work for SI damage in the early stages he could only be walked in hand and some one walked up to me and said "don't know why you own a horse you haven't ridden him in weeks! Its cruel"

P*** off and go ride your own horse was my thoughts!


----------



## Cortez (13 February 2018)

People sitting/slouching/texting/gossiping on their horses when not riding them - if you're not riding it; get off! Horses aren't armchairs and their backs don't need you lumping on them all day. People reacting to my perfectly behaved and very friendly stallions as if they are wild, ungovernable beasts......and the haynet knot thing.


----------



## D66 (13 February 2018)

I'd probably drive you lot crazy.  
Imo the bit of concrete outside the stable needs sweeping and washing down once a year.  On a nice sunny day, so it dries quickly.  
The hose pipe is best left lying on the ground in a long snake all year - this helps desensitise the horses.
You can cut baler twine where you like so long as you pick it up and tie it on the loop by the door (for easy removal, once a year), and so long as you replace the yard knife on the hook next to the door.


----------



## Embo (13 February 2018)

Agree with lots of these! A couple of others to add... 

- When you've filled a bucket of water but someone else comes along and uses it and doesn't refill the bucket.
- When people open the feed room/tea room/gallery down the side of the school (used for storage) and leave the doors open and lights on. They then head off home leaving it for someone else to deal with... and that is usually me! This is mostly weekday evenings where I am often the last one there. I have no issue locking the tack room/switching main lights off but I have no reason to go into the feed room or gallery so it's just annoying having to shut the whole yard up. What happened to "If you open it, close it. If you switch it on, switch it off..." etc??
- Arriving to yard to find random stuff dumped on top of my storage box.
- Inconsiderate/stupid car parking. This has to be the biggest one for me! It's really not difficult to park your car in a way that others can then get their cars in.

Basically anything that is inconsiderate behaviour. Selfishness and ignorance are the worst.


----------



## HoofprintsInTheSnow (13 February 2018)

People that don't clean up after themselves


----------



## little_critter (13 February 2018)

claracanter said:



			Silly thing but when grown ups refer to their horse as a 'pony' and going on 'pony ride' to make it sound cute and them younger!
		
Click to expand...

Oops, but my excuse is one of them IS a pony. And it's a mouthful saying "hello pony and horse", so I just call them both ponies.


----------



## Laika (13 February 2018)

people who put their horses out on the sand paddocks whilst they muck out, bring their horses in and don't pick up their horse's droppings!


----------



## 9tails (13 February 2018)

Fiona said:



			Can someone show me how to do a quick release knot without putting it through the twine first....

I've owned horses for nearly 30 years and I've never seen that...

I'd be very grateful.
		
Click to expand...

To describe:

Fold your leadrope in half and feed the folded bit of leadrope through the twine about 6 inches.  You will get a loop.

Hold the loop and let the leadrope drop open then take the bit of leadrope that has dropped and feed a loop of that bit of leadrope through the loop that you're holding.  

Repeat the loop if you wish.  

Pull the bit of rope attached to the horse and it will tighten up so your horse can't wander off. 

To undo, pull the end of the rope and all loops will come loose.


----------



## scotlass (13 February 2018)

Cheekpieces that buckle on the outside instead of billet hooks


----------



## LaurenBay (13 February 2018)

emmad96 said:



			Theres this trend where i graze of looping the tail of the 'quick' release knot through its self over and over again, defeating the purpose of a quick release knot...

People feeding three different kinds of (mag based) calmer because 'oh well one just doesnt work'
		
Click to expand...

To be fair I have to loop mine twice. My mare knows how to untie a quick release knot and will untie herself unless I loop it through again.


----------



## Reacher (13 February 2018)

9tails said:



			To describe:

Fold your leadrope in half and feed the folded bit of leadrope through the twine about 6 inches.  You will get a loop.

Hold the loop and let the leadrope drop open then take the bit of leadrope that has dropped and feed a loop of that bit of leadrope through the loop that you're holding.  

Repeat the loop if you wish.  

Pull the bit of rope attached to the horse and it will tighten up so your horse can't wander off. 

To undo, pull the end of the rope and all loops will come loose.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I will try this

My current peeve is from Sunday when away at comp, tried to get horse to have pee in grass before loading, didn&#8217;t want one then peed in trailer before we&#8217;dleft the car park. 
So when got home had to lift out rubber mats and wash them and floor in driving sleet.


----------



## little_critter (13 February 2018)

Reacher said:



			Thanks I will try this

My current peeve is from Sunday when away at comp, tried to get horse to have pee in grass before loading, didnt want one then peed in trailer before wedleft the car park. 
So when got home had to lift out rubber mats and wash them and floor in driving sleet.
		
Click to expand...

I would add to those stages:
Fold your leadrope in half and feed the folded bit of leadrope through the twine about 6 inches. You will get a loop.
_Put a half twist in the loop, so the rope that was closest to you, is now on the far side._

Hold the loop and let the leadrope drop open then take the bit of leadrope that has dropped and feed a loop of that bit of leadrope through the loop that you're holding. 
_Make sure you grab the end of the rope that is loose, not the end that is attached to the horse, if you grab the bit attached to the horse, they will undo the knot if they pull back._


----------



## rosiesowner (13 February 2018)

mytwofriends said:



			Haynets tied up with the knot at the end of the loop, not up against the haynet, making them a b**ger to untie, especially if it's a small holed net.
		
Click to expand...

I work on a yard where a lot of part liveries leave their nets tied up outside their stables waiting like this and it kills us all!


----------



## 3OldPonies (13 February 2018)

Haven't read all the posts, and I'm sure some of you will get steamed up about this one, but for me it is people who smoke in the stable, when tacking up and riding. Oh, and riders slopping along two abreast chatting or on the phone while a queue of traffic forms up behind them.


----------



## DabDab (13 February 2018)

Sussexbythesea said:



			I think I must be the Yard nightmare  I do loads of the things that are people&#8217;s pet hates on here. I used to be pretty strict about doing everything the PC way but then I realised that unless it was a welfare or a safety issue then most it was a waste of precious time. 

I use a chain across my horses door (not left for hours alone though). 
I leave stable door open in summer especially to dry and air the stable.
I clean tack infrequently but numnahs and girth covers are regularly washed, I&#8217;ve never had anything break in 40 odd years of riding.
I don&#8217;t undo both sides of girth - why bother when you&#8217;re going to have to do it up again when you next ride? 
I leave some items such as hoof-pick, fly-spray, sudocreme, foot spray, gloves on the window ledge so can grab them easily at turnout and bring in. 
I don&#8217;t wind my lead-rope up when I hang my head collar up - why bother when you&#8217;ve just got to unwind it again to use it? 
I use a haynet.
I&#8217;ve apparently never mastered the quick release knot :O
Sometimes I don&#8217;t pick my horses feet out when turning out in a hurry.
Sometimes I leave his turn-out on over night. 
Sometimes I ride without brushing all the mud off.
I cut my baler twine randomly 
I wear matchy matchy and in summer my horse wears a matching fly bonnet. 
I have a couple of blingy browbands.
I leave my head collar on the floor outside my stable where I tacked up to ride.
And much much more.....

How on Earth have I survived this long  

My pet hate is the Yard hags stirring their cauldron.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, yes, I will have to join you in this club of irritating people. Although I do unbuckle my girth both sides 

I also frequently tie my horses up to something solid, or for the one that undoes a quick release, just leave her with the rope on the floor. And I smoke while riding...


----------



## MuddyMonster (13 February 2018)

Goldenstar said:



			But loads of people just have never seen a fit horse carrying little fat so only have their own norm to compare with .
Leisure Horses and ponies are just so much fatter than they were when I was a child my ponies lived out and hunted and they were lean at Easter and gained some weight in summer and lost it the next winter .
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I honestly think that's part of it. I've worked *so* hard on my native's weight & fitness & he's looking OK, but I would want him to loose a bit more before Spring/Summer - which from previous experience I think we'll do when we can hack further, faster & more frequently. 

Another livery recently expressed concern at how 'thin' my native was ... ?!


----------



## jojo5 (13 February 2018)

Have read almost all of this ( should be working!!) and I think no one has mentioned my absolute screaming pet hate - it&#8217;s MANEGE, not MÉNAGE, people!!!! 

Also ( in a smaller, more normal voice....) bling, the hay net thing, over-horsing, condescension about hacking......

It seems that loads of these are about common sense safety - maybe there should be a thread about dangerous things to avoid and how to avoid them - the sort of things that often aren&#8217;t thought about ( e.g. I hadn&#8217;t thought about the danger posed by clips on the front of rugs as all mine have straps as it happens).


----------



## hopscotch bandit (13 February 2018)

Leaving a head collar tied up horse to a tie ring and when the horse is removed the head collar is then left on the floor for a person or horse to get its foot stuck in.  

Not understanding the danger of quality grass so when the horse gets laminitis its a total shock to the owner who has turned it out on lush grazing without a care.

Putting horses down or retiring them rather than taking the time, patience and   responsibility for getting them rehabbed if it is possible to rehab them.

People ignoring your opinion even when you have vast personal experience of a subject because you are not in there clique.

People being spiteful because they are jealous.

People not sweeping up after the farrier has been and leaving your horse to stand on a nail.


----------



## Reacher (13 February 2018)

little_critter said:



			I would add to those stages:
Fold your leadrope in half and feed the folded bit of leadrope through the twine about 6 inches. You will get a loop.
_Put a half twist in the loop, so the rope that was closest to you, is now on the far side._

Hold the loop and let the leadrope drop open then take the bit of leadrope that has dropped and feed a loop ofu that bit of leadrope through the loop that you're holding. 
_Make sure you grab the end of the rope that is loose, not the end that is attached to the horse, if you grab the bit attached to the horse, they will undo the knot if they pull back._

Click to expand...

Thanks Littlecritter - I will have a go - holding the phone in my 3rd hand so i can follow the instructions!


----------



## supsup (13 February 2018)

I don't usually mind how other people do things, unless for some reason your way and their way is the exact opposite, yet you have to deal with it every day. For example, I purposely don't shut the bolt to our feed room (empty stable) all the way, because it's impossible to undo one-handed, and I'm usually carrying stuff (and not necessary for safety reasons to keep securely shut). Another livery hates that "someone" is never properly shutting the feed room! Once we realised who we were, and our respective reasons for doing what we were doing, the issue was resolved.

I used to always tie haynets with the knot away from the net. For the simple reason that if the knot on the string comes undone (which it did a few times for me on new haynets with stiff rope), the net will fall down (and in the lorry potentially under the horse's legs, causing an accident). I never had a problem undoing the string because I tie the net tight to the ring with plenty of string available to do multiple safe-release type loops in loops, meaning that the very last end (with the knot) never gets pulled tight.
However, pretty much everyone around me does it the other way around, and many do tie the net with a knot that invariably pulls very tight, so I've bowed to the majority and now tie the other way around.

I think most of the time, people do things for a reason. Mine are usually efficiency/time saving and safety. I'd never waste effort on tidying things merely to make things look nice (winding up lead ropes? Really?).


----------



## FabioandFreddy (13 February 2018)

exercise bandages on cobs with huge feathers so they hang out the bottom - just so they can be matchy matchy!! Looks ridiculous

Different colour saddle and bridle. Not hard to match black with black or brown with brown! 

Girth left on one side - hubby does this! 

People not thanking you for slowing down for them when they're riding on the road! Particularly when they're using one hand on their smartphone and completely oblivious to most of whats going on around them and their horse!


----------



## MuddyMonster (13 February 2018)

Is anyone else reading through this checking off the terrible crimes they commit ...?! 

Unmatching bridle and saddle, check.Not always sweeping thoroughly outside before work, check. Bling, check. Not cutting baler twine at the knot, check ....


----------



## Meredith (13 February 2018)

Reacher said:



			Thanks Littlecritter - I will have a go - holding the phone in my 3rd hand so i can follow the instructions! 

Click to expand...

Make a loop, take a loop, give a loop

http://boating.ncf.ca/knothighwayman.html


----------



## tallyho! (13 February 2018)

Oh yes and after today....

People using your stuff, breaking it and letting you know that it's broken. 

*mad*


----------



## Mule (13 February 2018)

Food encrusted bits:eek4:


----------



## Chinchilla (13 February 2018)

mule said:



			Food encrusted bits:eek4:
		
Click to expand...

*gags* 
aye this! 
And badly behaved dogs! That REALLY irks me, having had horses who were previously good with dogs but are now NOT good with dogs because people won't bloody control the things.


----------



## Kooklet (13 February 2018)

People who keep big boxes/trunks full of stuff in the stable with the horse, I mean really how sensible is this! Especially plastic ones!


----------



## Sleipnir (13 February 2018)

- People who leave their stuff on my storage closet.
- People who don't pick the poo after their horse in the school.
- Not warming the horse up or cooling him down properly.
- Spending unreasonable amounts on matchy-matchy tack and the latest designer riding clothes, but becoming pinchy when it comes to horse vet, teeth, hoof, saddle etc. basic care expenses.


----------



## Pippity (13 February 2018)

If we're talking TOTALLY insignificant? Those u-shaped browbands. The v-shaped ones aren't quite as hideous, but the u-shaped ones just look droopy and badly-fitting.


----------



## Dave's Mam (13 February 2018)

Sussexbythesea said:



			I think I must be the Yard nightmare  I do loads of the things that are people&#8217;s pet hates on here. I used to be pretty strict about doing everything the PC way but then I realised that unless it was a welfare or a safety issue then most it was a waste of precious time. 

I use a chain across my horses door (not left for hours alone though). 
I leave stable door open in summer especially to dry and air the stable.
I clean tack infrequently but numnahs and girth covers are regularly washed, I&#8217;ve never had anything break in 40 odd years of riding.
I don&#8217;t undo both sides of girth - why bother when you&#8217;re going to have to do it up again when you next ride? 
I leave some items such as hoof-pick, fly-spray, sudocreme, foot spray, gloves on the window ledge so can grab them easily at turnout and bring in. 
I don&#8217;t wind my lead-rope up when I hang my head collar up - why bother when you&#8217;ve just got to unwind it again to use it? 
I use a haynet.
I&#8217;ve apparently never mastered the quick release knot :O
Sometimes I don&#8217;t pick my horses feet out when turning out in a hurry.
Sometimes I leave his turn-out on over night. 
Sometimes I ride without brushing all the mud off.
I cut my baler twine randomly 
I wear matchy matchy and in summer my horse wears a matching fly bonnet. 
I have a couple of blingy browbands.
I leave my head collar on the floor outside my stable where I tacked up to ride.
And much much more.....

How on Earth have I survived this long  

My pet hate is the Yard hags stirring their cauldron.
		
Click to expand...

This.



I don't cut my bales at the knot, because I tie them back up & the knot at the end is a pain.


----------



## ameeyal (14 February 2018)

Rugging shetlands  Arggg.


----------



## Antw23uk (14 February 2018)

People who dont wash off there sweaty horses.... Dried sweaty saddle areas ... Arrrggghhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## scats (14 February 2018)

I fill my watering can everyday and leave in the feed barn so I can quickly wet feeds in the evening as the tap is in the opposite direction to my stables. Have been rather annoyed recently to arrive to find that someone else has been using all of this water to wet their feeds and putting my watering can back empty, so effectively Ive been making someone elses life easier and mine double the work...

Leg straps done up crossed from one side to the other rather than to the same side and threaded through.  It makes my head hurt.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 February 2018)

ameeyal said:



			Rugging shetlands  Arggg.
		
Click to expand...

One of mine is rugged ... but he is fully clipped out! None of the rest are!


----------



## riding_high (14 February 2018)

Most of the things that irk me have already been said but a couple  more (not got end of list!!).
Owners who spend hours at the yard gas bagging to everyone, telling people how to ride their own horses and  after 6hrs moan that they are tired or not got time to ride their own horse.
Owners who have an injured horse but instead of spending time with it they ask to ride everyone elses horse cos they cant ride their own. Or buy a youngster and then moan they have to wait yes before they can ride.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (14 February 2018)

ameeyal said:



			Rugging shetlands  Arggg.
		
Click to expand...

I look after some pretty ancient Shetlands they need rugs when its really wet.


----------



## Gloi (14 February 2018)

When my glove falls out of my pocket and lands in a puddle when I have taken it off for a few seconds to do something. Especially on a day like today


----------



## DabDab (14 February 2018)

Gloi said:



			When my glove falls out of my pocket and lands in a puddle when I have taken it off for a few seconds to do something. Especially on a day like today 

Click to expand...

Along the same lines, when my bobble hat is removed from my head an flung into either a puddle or a pile of poo...


----------



## SpottyMare (14 February 2018)

The apparent prejudice against mares annoys me.


----------



## caileag (14 February 2018)

The months of January,  February and March.


----------



## FFAQ (14 February 2018)

SEL said:



			This week's pet hate: people who moan that their horse doesn't tie up / pick its feet up / stand nicely for the farrier / lead quietly and then DON'T BOTHER TO TEACH IT.
		
Click to expand...

This with bells on!


----------



## dreamcometrue (14 February 2018)

Shavings in tails and unbrushed tails in general.


----------



## dreamcometrue (14 February 2018)

SpottyMare said:



			The apparent prejudice against mares annoys me.
		
Click to expand...

This too!


----------



## NZJenny (14 February 2018)

People who seem to take pride in being dirty, as in "I never clean my tack/wash my brushes/wash saddle cloth once a year".


----------



## Flicker (14 February 2018)

hopscotch bandit said:




Putting horses down or retiring them rather than taking the time, patience and   responsibility for getting them rehabbed if it is possible to rehab them.


Click to expand...

Maybe Im misreading this, but it sounds very judgemental.  Taking a decision to put a horse to sleep or retire it is a very personal one and many factors need to be taken into account, not necessarily just whether rehab is theoretically possible.  How would anyone who is not the owner, and not had the in depth conversations with the vet and other professionals caring for the horse, know whether the horse can be rehabilitated or what that rehabilitation would entail?

Speaking as someone who has had my own horse put to sleep, and supported friends making the same decision, it is very easy to hold a view as a third party looking on about what someone should be doing.  Different situation entirely when its you weighing up the pros, cons and costs involved in each of the increasingly limited options available to you.


----------



## charlie76 (15 February 2018)

This is me!


----------



## Flicker (15 February 2018)

charlie76 said:



			This is me!
		
Click to expand...

Charlie76, if your comment is in relation to my post, I&#8217;m thinking of you and hope that you are able to come to a decision that you are at peace with.


----------



## Peter7917 (15 February 2018)

Horses that get treated like they are made out of glass. Used to work at a yard and some of the horses were only allowed out to graze alone as they were 'worth too much money' to risk allowing them to get hurt playing with a companion. 

Horses who get left in the stable when it's wet, not because the horse wants to stay in but because the owner doesn't want a dirty wet horse. 

Stallions who only get turned out alone. I'm unsure why there is this stigma on the big scary stallion. They normally do just fine turned out with geldings or other stallions if no mares are about. 

The term 'breaking saddle' I can't figure out. A saddle should fit even if you aren't yet riding in it. 

Fat horses. Used to be at a yard and there was this one horse who was disgustingly obese. He was broken to ride but rather than actually exercise him they were just stick him in a concrete pen with a bit of hay. Pen had a few trot poles in it (wishful thinking that he would exercise himself!) When he lost a bit (still far too big) he would be turned back out on masses of grass. Poor sod had to be pts after numerous bouts of laminitis. 

Tack cleaning fairies. They just don't do their job.


----------



## pansymouse (15 February 2018)

Peter7917 said:



			Tack cleaning fairies. They just don't do their job.
		
Click to expand...

That's because they're out cavorting with the grooming elves.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 February 2018)

Peter7917 said:



			Stallions who only get turned out alone. I'm unsure why there is this stigma on the big scary stallion. They normally do just fine turned out with geldings or other stallions if no mares are about.
		
Click to expand...

My 5yo lives out with geldings, always has done. My old stallion goes out with my 2 TB geldings. If you have seen them the other day you would have laughed,  I wish I had caught it on video! 10hh Shetland vs 17.2hh TB - who comes out on top of the playing? The Shetland of course! 

He nipped one of Jeff's knees and as soon as that one buckled he nipped the other and shoved his bodyweight into Jeff's shoulder sending him toppling to the floor! Ranger (26yo Shetland stallion) then proceeded to bomb round the field bucking and kicking whilst poor old Jeff scraped himself off of the floor!


----------



## Floxie (15 February 2018)

9tails said:



			To describe:

Fold your leadrope in half and feed the folded bit of leadrope through the twine about 6 inches.  You will get a loop.

Hold the loop and let the leadrope drop open then take the bit of leadrope that has dropped and feed a loop of that bit of leadrope through the loop that you're holding.  

Repeat the loop if you wish.  

Pull the bit of rope attached to the horse and it will tighten up so your horse can't wander off. 

To undo, pull the end of the rope and all loops will come loose.
		
Click to expand...

I only just learned this recently, after 30 years of thinking I was doing it right. I used to just do a 'normal' knot but without pulling the loose end all the way through, so it made a loop. This does come undone when you pull on the loose end, but the rope is still threaded through the baler twine, or whatever. I was certain I was doing it right, until I learned the better way  It's just the same (a knot without pulling the end all the way through), except that instead of threading the rope through the twine and knotting it back onto itself, you put a loop of rope through and knot to that. Then it just falls away when released.

I don't like hay nets tied too low. And loose hair or loose ponytails at competitions - something about how long hair fans out over a show jacket just makes me gag! Hairnets are fairly horrid but they're smart - or you could at least plait it tidily!


----------



## Reacher (15 February 2018)

I thought long hair in pony tail is compulsory for BS  
(- I&#8217;m just bitter because I&#8217;ve  never jumped BS!)


----------



## Rollin (15 February 2018)

teapot said:



			Headcollars left tied up but handing down/sat on the floor in a heap.
		
Click to expand...

This.  An English friend who assists in our French yard, also goes nuts when heacollars are left dangling.  Our Shagya Arab stallion paws the ground when waiting to be untacked, never walk up to a dangling headlock, lots of people don't see the risk though.


----------



## Rollin (15 February 2018)

Pinkvboots said:



			taking rugs off clipped horses to have them stand and freeze while owner faffs around.

badly tied haynets 

leaving horses tied on yard unattended 

not clipping leg straps back on the ring when rug is taken off (they hurt when they hit you in the face)
		
Click to expand...

This too!!!  Groomed my boy yesterday and popped a rug back on while I changed my boots.  Never leave a horse unattended.  How many times do you have to tell a student to clip up leg straps??  I too have been hit in the face.  I think what infuriates me is this is all basic common sense.


----------



## Jill's Gym Karma (15 February 2018)

As a pony-mad-but-pony-less kid 30 years ago, I diligently studied "First Pony" by Toni Webber and practised the quick release knot (with a "rope" made from some triple plaited gardening twine nicked from my Dad's shed). Now I'm going to have to go and study knots all over again!

I'm surprised after 25 pages nobody's mentioned carrying tack across the yard with reins trailing on the ground and loose stirrups swinging.....


----------



## Keith_Beef (15 February 2018)

teapot said:



			Headcollars left tied up but handing down/sat on the floor in a heap.
		
Click to expand...

This is about the only thing in the thread that annoys me. If I walk past one I pick it up and hang it up on something.

In general, anything made of leather or wood left on the ground where it'll en up sitting in a puddle annoys me.


----------



## claireandnadia (15 February 2018)

MiniMilton said:



			Horse pooing on the hay.
WHY DO THAT
		
Click to expand...

Horses pooing in the water bucket - even worse lol


----------



## Sleipnir (15 February 2018)

claireandnadia said:



			Horses pooing in the water bucket - even worse lol
		
Click to expand...

Nothing beats pooing in the automatic waterer.


----------



## Cortez (15 February 2018)

Sleipnir said:



			Nothing beats pooing in the automatic waterer.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, I have one of those...she does it regularly, doesn't bother me too much - it's just what horses do.


----------



## Gloi (15 February 2018)

Sleipnir said:



			Nothing beats pooing in the automatic waterer.
		
Click to expand...

Except pooing in the big trough in the field , especially when you then need to empty it in the middle of winter


----------



## C1airey (15 February 2018)

Ugh, yes, headcollars and leadropes left dangling. 

I sometimes feel like the last person in the world who still winds up a leadrope after using it.  I'm not, am I?


----------



## Cowpony (15 February 2018)

C1airey said:



			Ugh, yes, headcollars and leadropes left dangling. 

I sometimes feel like the last person in the world who still winds up a leadrope after using it.  I'm not, am I?
		
Click to expand...

No you're not.


----------



## Sleipnir (15 February 2018)

Gloi said:



			Except pooing in the big trough in the field , especially when you then need to empty it in the middle of winter 

Click to expand...

Ugh, I feel your pain. When I just bought my big guy, he was stabled overnight and would leave a pile in his waterer EVERY night. I would go to ride him after work and meet the extremely grumpy barn hand who was at the time extracting his, um, PILE from the waterer bare handed...it was February and the stalls were not heated. I have no idea why he did that, but he hasn't behaved so horrible since he's been out 24/7.


----------



## nikkimariet (15 February 2018)

Bad manners. Applies to the owner as much as the horse.


----------



## Theocat (15 February 2018)

Desperately trying to limit myself to the truly insignificant, rather than anything which is remotely a safety / manners issue 

Bling. Let's be honest, anything that isn't brown tack with a plain cavesson noseband. Even though I might even sometimes need to use something else (and when I do, I annoy myself  )

Ear bonnets

Pink or purple anything. 

Scissored manes

Ghastly clipped patterns

Rugs with patterns on them. Sheep, chickens, bl00dy dinosaurs ...

Lead ropes not wound up. Unless they're wet, in which case winding them up is ridiculous.

Ponytail instead of buns or nets.

Coloured jackets

I'm sure I do lots of things that would annoy other people, and I have never learned to tie the "proper" quick release, but in my defence I wash *and dry* my feed buckets before I stack them.

I sound like a complete party pooper


----------



## Mule (15 February 2018)

Theocat said:



			Desperately trying to limit myself to the truly insignificant, rather than anything which is remotely a safety / manners issue 

Bling. Let's be honest, anything that isn't brown tack with a plain cavesson noseband. Even though I might even sometimes need to use something else (and when I do, I annoy myself  )

Ear bonnets

Pink or purple anything. 

Scissored manes

Ghastly clipped patterns

Rugs with patterns on them. Sheep, chickens, bl00dy dinosaurs ...

Lead ropes not wound up. Unless they're wet, in which case winding them up is ridiculous.

Ponytail instead of buns or nets.

Coloured jackets

I'm sure I do lots of things that would annoy other people, and I have never learned to tie the "proper" quick release, but in my defence I wash *and dry* my feed buckets before I stack them.

I sound like a complete party pooper 

Click to expand...

Ah you're boring:tongue3:


----------



## Theocat (15 February 2018)

mule said:



			Ah you're boring:tongue3:
		
Click to expand...

I admit it


----------



## Mule (15 February 2018)

Well I will admit that long ponytails hanging outside helmets at a show set my teeth on edge.


----------



## Dave's Mam (15 February 2018)

nikkimariet said:



			Bad manners. Applies to the owner as much as the horse.
		
Click to expand...

Bad manners are not insignificant.  They are rude.


----------



## DabDab (16 February 2018)

Theocat said:



			Desperately trying to limit myself to the truly insignificant, rather than anything which is remotely a safety / manners issue 

Bling. Let's be honest, anything that isn't brown tack with a plain cavesson noseband. Even though I might even sometimes need to use something else (and when I do, I annoy myself  )

Ear bonnets

Pink or purple anything. 

Scissored manes

Ghastly clipped patterns

Rugs with patterns on them. Sheep, chickens, bl00dy dinosaurs ...

Lead ropes not wound up. Unless they're wet, in which case winding them up is ridiculous.

Ponytail instead of buns or nets.

Coloured jackets

I'm sure I do lots of things that would annoy other people, and I have never learned to tie the "proper" quick release, but in my defence I wash *and dry* my feed buckets before I stack them.

I sound like a complete party pooper 

Click to expand...

You wash and dry your buckets?!!! I'm not sure you're qualified to comment on annoying things


----------



## Keith_Beef (16 February 2018)

C1airey said:



			Ugh, yes, headcollars and leadropes left dangling. 

I sometimes feel like the last person in the world who still winds up a leadrope after using it.  I'm not, am I?
		
Click to expand...

No, you're not. I can't be on a boat and leave the sheets and hawsers in messy piles, either. I think it comes from my grandmother: one of my jobs when I was really small (four or five)  was to coil up the washing line for her when she took it down (I was too small to help put the line up).


----------



## pennyturner (16 February 2018)

C1airey said:



			Ugh, yes, headcollars and leadropes left dangling. 

I sometimes feel like the last person in the world who still winds up a leadrope after using it.  I'm not, am I?
		
Click to expand...

I'm a tack slob, and don't do the half of the things I would do if I had more time, but winding up lead ropes properly (along with dressing bridles between rides) is the only thing that makes it possible to find what you need in the tack room.


----------



## Carlosmum (16 February 2018)

MileAMinute said:



			People who leave girths attached to saddles! Argh!
		
Click to expand...

This .... and not 'putting up'  the briddle after use


----------



## cobgoblin (16 February 2018)

As I keep my horses at home.. I can't think of anything


----------



## Snowfilly (16 February 2018)

I'll bite...what an earth is dressing a bridle?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 February 2018)

Snowfilly said:



			I'll bite...what an earth is dressing a bridle?
		
Click to expand...

Looping the reins & martingale  (iif you have one) up.through the throat lash and doing the noseband up around it all to keep it tidy.


----------



## Snowfilly (16 February 2018)

EKW said:



			Looping the reins & martingale  (iif you have one) up.through the throat lash and doing the noseband up around it all to keep it tidy.
		
Click to expand...


Oh dear, I didn't even think that had a name, I thought that was just how you put a bridle away!


----------



## pansymouse (16 February 2018)

EKW said:



			Looping the reins & martingale  (iif you have one) up.through the throat lash and doing the noseband up around it all to keep it tidy.
		
Click to expand...

I've always found that particularly tiresome and pointless.


----------



## SpringArising (16 February 2018)

Snowfilly said:



			I'll bite...what an earth is dressing a bridle?
		
Click to expand...




EKW said:



			Looping the reins & martingale  (iif you have one) up.through the throat lash and doing the noseband up around it all to keep it tidy.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like far too much hard work!


----------



## Cortez (16 February 2018)

pansymouse said:



			I've always found that particularly tiresome and pointless.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, that drives me MAD! People are always "helpfully" putting my bridles away that way (the traditional way), whereas I like to be able to pick my bridles off the hook without having to undo everything before putting it on.


----------



## Flicker (16 February 2018)

Horses for courses.  I always loop reins and martingale through the throat lash because I&#8217;m very clumsy and would likely catch my foot in a trailing rein or martingale loop and face plant the concrete...  CBA to tie the noseband round everything though.


----------



## holeymoley (16 February 2018)

People that pick off bits of round bales. Not only does it look like a burst couch but it takes forever to actually get a decent amount off as it's been picked into layers upon layers at the top and the outer layer is still on the bottom half! 

Gah. Infuriates me every day.


----------



## pennyturner (17 February 2018)

pansymouse said:



			I've always found that particularly tiresome and pointless.
		
Click to expand...

(dressing bridles)

If we didn't do this, we'd be constantly tripping up and de-tangling bridles.  A small price to pay to keep order in the tackroom!


----------



## Keith_Beef (17 February 2018)

pennyturner said:



			(dressing bridles)

If we didn't do this, we'd be constantly tripping up and de-tangling bridles.  A small price to pay to keep order in the tackroom!
		
Click to expand...

Our tackrooms have saddle and bridle hangers on the wall. It can get a bit cluttered if there is a gogue or a martingale, as they are a bit close together, but it keeps everything neat and off the floor.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (17 February 2018)

holeymoley said:



			People that pick off bits of round bales. Not only does it look like a burst couch but it takes forever to actually get a decent amount off as it's been picked into layers upon layers at the top and the outer layer is still on the bottom half! 

Gah. Infuriates me every day.
		
Click to expand...

Husband and I do this deliberately with our round bale haylage - we find it "magically" lasts longer that way. Nothing at all to do with making it too much effort for the resident light fingered haylage gremlins to help themselves, oh no.


----------



## DabDab (17 February 2018)

Cortez said:



			Oh yes, that drives me MAD! People are always "helpfully" putting my bridles away that way (the traditional way), whereas I like to be able to pick my bridles off the hook without having to undo everything before putting it on.
		
Click to expand...

I have to say, it's a taught habit that I have only recently dropped. I used to do the full figure of eight with the throat lash round the whole bridle, then just looped through reins, and then found myself wondering why I even did that.

It's sensible if you're likely to be carrying 4 or more bridles at once but not really necessary for me with my one ridden horse


----------



## KittenInTheTree (18 February 2018)

My pet hate is experienced adults who should know better palming off frankly dangerous horses or ponies onto terminally horse mad teenagers and other such novices by utilising the "Gosh, what a special magical bond the two of you seem to have!" approach. It's all unicorns and rainbows until somebody ends up breaking their neck!


----------



## Blythe Spirit (18 February 2018)

Really we should be more tolerant of each other but 
...leaving dry feed that should be soaked in bags or buckets on the yard - just takes one escapee - there is a secure feedroom - please leave it in there!


----------



## DD (18 February 2018)

headcollars which arnt properly fastened the buckle should be done up properly not only haslf way.


----------



## Keith_Beef (18 February 2018)

Blythe Spirit said:



			Really we should be more tolerant of each other but 
...leaving dry feed that should be soaked in bags or buckets on the yard - just takes one escapee - there is a secure feedroom - please leave it in there!
		
Click to expand...

If I've understood the problem here, I wouldn't call it insignificant at all.

At a guess, the danger is that a horse gets out into the yard and starts greedily eating the dry food that then swells when it gets into the animal's stomach.

I'd put this on a level with people who leave a hayfork in the barrow, with the tines pointing upwards!


----------



## holeymoley (18 February 2018)

Blythe Spirit said:



			Really we should be more tolerant of each other but 
...leaving dry feed that should be soaked in bags or buckets on the yard - just takes one escapee - there is a secure feedroom - please leave it in there!
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid I'd be shifting it out the way or into the feed room if I seen anything like that  and if they asked why or where t was they'd be politely getting told the raw truth of what could happen and that they could foot the vets bill!


----------



## tallyho! (19 February 2018)

Downton Dame said:



			headcollars which arnt properly fastened the buckle should be done up properly not only haslf way.
		
Click to expand...

It used to be my bugbear... but now...

I never do them up - people that work with colts and youngsters, you'll know why... when you're faffing trying to undo a buckle while there's an emergency on your hands involving young horses, you would never do up a buckle again.


----------



## tallyho! (19 February 2018)

dressing a bridle also seems a pointless exercise for my needs anyway but I could understand it if you had reams and reams of leather to organise... a bit overkill for just a cavesson and a set of reins.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (19 February 2018)

tallyho! said:



			It used to be my bugbear... but now...

I never do them up - people that work with colts and youngsters, you'll know why... when you're faffing trying to undo a buckle while there's an emergency on your hands involving young horses, you would never do up a buckle again.
		
Click to expand...

Headcollars? Hardly use them (only for farrier day and the like) and I get v antsy if others 'put them up' including coiling the damned ropes a la bhs fashion. If I need to grab a headcollar, then its a rush job and I don't want spiral ropes and then buckles to undo!

I also have spare ropes hanging outside my haybarn, so easy to grab if required to lasso something, even the dog! 

I don't put up my bridles these days, there is only me, so its no drama - and I used to get pee'd off with those who also put martingales onto the hanging pile off the throatlash (as often I'd use a martingale with a bridle requiring 2 pairs of reins) - stretches the leather and pulls stitching.

I sweep my yard when I want (and before important visitors if time), tho my muck heap is ALWAYS left spit spot tidy


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 February 2018)

tallyho! said:



			It used to be my bugbear... but now...

I never do them up - people that work with colts and youngsters, you'll know why... when you're faffing trying to undo a buckle while there's an emergency on your hands involving young horses, you would never do up a buckle again.
		
Click to expand...

Head collars are over rated! Just point and aim or grab the beast by mane and drag!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (19 February 2018)

EKW said:



			Head collars are over rated! Just point and aim or grab the beast by mane and drag!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly


----------



## claireandnadia (19 February 2018)

EKW said:



			Head collars are over rated! Just point and aim or grab the beast by mane and drag!
		
Click to expand...

When the farmer has a PRIZE lawn outside his house but on the stable yard, no head-collars is NOT the way forward as every single one of us has found out the hard way that the grass on that immaculate patch looks very tasty indeed.


----------



## 9tails (19 February 2018)

Theocat said:



			Rugs with patterns on them. Sheep, chickens, bl00dy dinosaurs ...
		
Click to expand...

A DINOSAUR RUG!  I wannit!


----------



## Kezzabell2 (19 February 2018)

"free schooling"  you mean chasing your horse round a school with a lunge whip!


----------



## Embo (19 February 2018)

Sorry anti-bridle 'dressers', I'm afraid I do this each and every time I ride, with my bridle that has only one set of reins and a simple cavesson!

I just like it, neat and tidy. No other reason 

Guess who had to switch off all the lights and lock the feed room and tack room again the other evening even though I had been nowhere near either


----------



## PaddyMonty (19 February 2018)

People who insist on a correct way of doing something but then, when questioned, can't tell you why it is the correct way.
Other than that I let the insignificant stuff pass over me.
Biggest pet hate is fat horses but that is not insignificant in my book.


----------



## Keith_Beef (17 May 2018)

Using the word "ménage" to describe a place where you ride your horse. Or a place that you want have built, so you can ride your horse there.

It's "*manège*"; it's not hard to pronounce or to remember.


----------



## BethanT (17 May 2018)

Probably not insignificant, but people who don't put mucking out tools away in the correct place, instead choosing to leave them outside stables! Grrrr.

RE. dressing bridles, I too also put my throat lash through my reins, then put my bridle in a bridle bag. But then the yard tack rooms gets a bit messy, and some people are a bit careless with other people's belongings. The bridle also cost as much as the blinkin horse it's on too! :O 

But my real insignificant bug bear is people insistign on wearing matching boots to fly veils & saddle pads. Just WHY?! They then take up soooooo much room LOL.


----------



## MuddyMonster (17 May 2018)

Why would you use un-matching saddle pads & ear veils though?!  I take my tack home though, so I'm not taking up space in a communal tack room.

I put my bridle in a bridle bag so still dress it but don't do up the buckles. 

One of my current biggest bug bear is people that leave their horses tied up unattended whilst they spend the next two hours nowhere remotely near their horse. I'll just try to get my horse past yours whilst it's ears are pinned back & it's trying to kick or rescue it when it's got itself stuck, shall I?!


----------



## LadySam (17 May 2018)

Keith_Beef said:



			Using the word "ménage" to describe a place where you ride your horse. Or a place that you want have built, so you can ride your horse there.

It's "*manège*"; it's not hard to pronounce or to remember.
		
Click to expand...

ARRGH!  YES!  THIS VERY THING!  TELL ALL THE REAL ESTATE AGENTS!

Also, not putting away tools like wheelbarrows and forks.  It's not only unsightly, it's unsafe.


----------

